# Lucid Dreaming > Dream Control >  >  ways of killing DCs...make a whole list here please!

## Raven

I know this seems kinda evil....but if you like....can you help compile a list of ways of killing DCs? Example: throwing them down the cliff. 

 :tongue2:  

*I got a feeling some people will flare at me for this post*

----------


## Ev

You can kill DCs any way you want. Same as normal people except your willpower and the type of the DC come into play. If your intent is fuzzy and you are trying to kill your dream archnemesis - good luck with that  ::D: 

A more "peaceful" solution to problems with DCs is mind control : for example you can "dominate" the DC or wipe it's personality away leaving an empty shell that wont hinder your progress.

----------


## :D

Oh..kill them...um..just think of killing them..or make them go poof....
I used some kung-fu moves and kicked the DC's ass....(sad) Or...you can summon energy beams and blast the DC away.... :tongue2: .

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Woot. One of my favorite past-times. Lol.
But don't worry, I only kill the ones that are trying to kill me first.  8) 
I was being chased around a non-lucid dream by this 'Thing' once, and it was royally beating the hell out of me because it was moving around too fast for me to get away. So as I turn and start running, I'm like ..."Wait a minute...I'm Dreaming!" and, lucid, I turned around just as the thing was lunging at me, and grabbed it by the throat. Then I jumped up into the air while holding it and spiked its face like a volleyball, sending it down into the ground and cratering the earth.
Haha. Good times.
Beside that, the list is endless.

----------


## :D

Definately...so many stylish ways to own DCs in dreams. Lol. I prefer energy blasts.  :tongue2:

----------


## dreamboat

Kiss them all instead.  Spread LUV and Flower Peace !!!!!!!!!!!.  Instead of doing the "Expected", become totally Post-Modern and Blow their Minds !!!.

----------


## :D

Lol....o.O. You can do whatever you want.  :tongue2: . There is so much to do in my LD... :tongue2: ...

----------


## dreamboat

Yes........But why Kill Them..............Explore New Tangents............It"s only a Dream.

----------


## dreamtamer007

First ensure that you are totally lucid. After a few RCs and you are totally convinced, reach in you pocket and pull out a pencil. Then take the eraser end and erase them. Even though they look 3 dimensional, think of them starting to become 2 dimensional and start erasing. Dont know if it can be done but when I get the chance to ..

----------


## dreamboat

Yes..........But why kill them..............Give them a Big Sloppy Kiss !!!!!!!!!!!.

----------


## Clairity

> _Originally posted by dreamtamer007_
> *First ensure that you are totally lucid. After a few RCs and you are totally convinced, reach in you pocket and pull out a pencil. Then take the eraser end and erase them. Even though they look 3 dimensional, think of them starting to become 2 dimensional and start erasing. Dont know if it can be done but when I get the chance to ..*



Wow.. what a creative idea!  And so less violent (and messy) than some I've read!  ::goodjob2::

----------


## dreamboat

But then again ...............they could be from a Higher Plain.

----------


## :D

Hm..how bout summoning someone you hate into your LD..and then.......do something violent violent...hm....you know that show 'Naruto"? Ya......do something like....Chidori or some other ninjutsu...Lol. [/quote]

----------


## dreamboat

Pull them into "This World"...............That woud really Freak Them Out..............Ooooooooooooooooooooo......... Our Sorry Souls................!!!!!.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm going to pull off a Final Fantasy Summon in one of these dreams.  8)

----------


## Seeker

Ug, you are right, this is violent.  Why do you want to kill DCs anyway?  I had a very nice lucid the other morning with hundreds of DCs walking around.  I had no desire to kill any of them, matter of fact some of them were VERY friendly  ::wink::

----------


## jay dawg

> _Originally posted by Raven_
> *I know this seems kinda evil....but if you like....can you help compile a list of ways of killing DCs? Example: throwing them down the cliff. *
> 
>  *
> 
> *I got a feeling some people will flare at me for this post**




great idea, more help on how to fulfil our human bloodlust

----------


## planecrash

eat them.

----------


## nightowl

i dont know why you would kill one unless its for self-defense

Anyway, when the situation arose, i opened my hands and shattered my DC's like they were glass. that was the only time i killed them

----------


## :D

Cool. Glass shattering. Well...there are ppl you REALL:Y hate in reality. And when they appear in your dreams, you know you want to hurt them.....<_<. I prefer like...summoning no jutsu. Lol.

----------


## Gargen

i just like put DC's in a wood chipper nice and simple

----------


## H Savvy

Why all the hatred? Why all the violence? Are you so self-indulgent?
You are but killing yourself.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I think people are taking this DC killing thing a little too seriously....

I've gotten into so many action movie-type scenarios, its hard to even count how many dream characters I've dispatche....does this mean I'm somehow worse off for it? Does this mean I'm a violent person who simply must project his violence in any way I can? No. I hate violence. I hate Real confrontation. I have a respect for martial arts, but as far as two people just going at it, I think it is, at most times, avoidable, to say the least. Whether you take dreaming as some deep, spiritual, or moral adventure, or simply nonsensical entertainment, is up to no one but the dreamer. Do you think that just because someone is entertained by taking out DC's (who are not real, btw) is more apt to walk around waking life projecting that onto others? And if so, I'd like to hear how you drew that conclusion. And I don't much get into the logic of "you're killing a part of yourself" because thats implying that Anything actually Dies when you kill a dream character.

I think judging someone's moral structure on whether or not they kill dream characters is a little over-the-top...kind of like judging a comic book or screen writer because you think 'too many people died' in a fictional work.

----------


## nesgirl119

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> *Ug, you are right, this is violent.  Why do you want to kill DCs anyway?  I had a very nice lucid the other morning with hundreds of DCs walking around.  I had no desire to kill any of them, matter of fact some of them were VERY friendly*



The only time I ever kill DCs are either if I am role playing in a horror movie, or they attack an alley of mine. 

Ooo! & be careful here, b/c you never know if you could be DSing w/one of them! In one of them though, I thought that my boss was just a DC, & I start shooting him w/my Machine gun (I was in a horror movie setting), but the bad thing is that my boss had the same dream at the same time, so I get in big trouble at work!

----------


## Kastro187420

my favorit way, givin the chance, would be to throw them off of a plane, and down onto the space needle face first and just as they hit it, explode them.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Kastro187420




> my favorit way, givin the chance, would be to throw them off of a plane, and down onto the space needle face first and just as they hit it, explode them.[/b]



Points for creativity!   ::goodjob2::

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Maybe this is just me but i use the kiddish moves i see on t.v. they look quite fascinating when actually used in a dream this may make me look kiddish but oh well. I like to go with the good old Dragonball Z finish moves on DC's the Kamehameha works nicely or simple fist fighting like the matrix and i recall using a samurai sword once to  ::roll::

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Some other DC's and I blew up a helicopter with a group Kamehameha wave, once.
That was tight.  8)

----------


## SantaDreamsToo

whip out your laser buzz saw and walk up to them, when they begin to cower in fear cut a finger off, then another and another until there all gone, then the arms, and legs, and while your keeping them alive with your dream powers hang them by their hair and use them as a piñata 


 :tongue2: 

no... I’m not demonic what do you mean?
and just for the record this was off the top of my head, also I don’t recommend DC, violence, iv never done any action that even looked like I was attacking a DC

----------


## jay dawg

today me and a few DCs had a HL2 laser guided rocket launcher stand off. i won of course. a bit much considering we were only maybe 2 feet apart....

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Jay Dawg said:




> today me and a few DCs had a HL2 laser guided rocket launcher stand off. i won of course. a bit much considering we were only maybe 2 feet apart....[/b]



Lol. Nice.  8)

----------


## Raven

yup yup. Keep the list growing! Think of the most creative method!    ::-P:

----------


## Middlerun

How about... curb-stomping them! Or going into their house and setting up booby traps like shotguns with strings between the doors and the triggers so when they open the door... BOOM. Or disembowling them. Or using 3-phase mains power to electrucute them. Or if they're pointing a gun at you, block the barrel so when they fire, the barrel explodes and lodges in their heads, _a la_ Sin CIty. Or throwing them onto the blades of a helicopter.

Oh wait, we're talking about DCs? Uh.... so was I...

----------


## jay dawg

we could get an entire thread from just watching home alone! you could tie an iron to a string and attached it to a stick.... lol

----------


## Sporadic

hmz, I once killed one by imagining he was wearing a suit that had a needle on every milimeter, and it converged every second...
I hated him.

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Ah a new way i discovered a few nights back you gotta shrink them im telling you once you do this the possibilities are engless you can smash them throw them up in the air and smash them throw thema against walls and smash them make a little army of mini DC's and have them fight yes i said make a mini DC army and have them fight its fun to watch. Let your imagination go and try whatever comes to mind.

----------


## onedayremains4

you could cut horizontally across their stomach, then pull all their intestines out, then right before they bleed to death, behead them. no i didn't think this up you sick bastard. Actually, it's what the japanese do when they are shamed... well they don't do it anymore but they used to when they were samurai.

Anyway....

What i've always wanted to do... once i'm a better lucid dream anyway.... is to have a DC thats a loved one in real life already dead... or will them to death without guilt or something, so that you can see what it would be like without them around. then in reality, you'd have an overall greater appreciation of them, because you'd know how much you'd miss them if they were gone. 

see i'm not totally evil   ::-P:

----------


## nesgirl119

Well, in my last one, I used my Dream control to seal them into a Nintendo DS, then I let Lyn, Pikachu, & Pichu kill them from there!

----------


## KuRoSaKi

Wow thats crazy never would have thought of that.

----------


## themindsi

I was in a food fight in a cafeteria where it quickly turned into a maming free for all.  I grabbed a near by desk and hurled it at a DC, I think he died, I didn't check, I felt bad and went elsewhere.

----------


## Leo Volont

> _Originally posted by Raven_
> *I know this seems kinda evil....but if you like....can you help compile a list of ways of killing DCs? Example: throwing them down the cliff. 
> 
>  
> 
> *I got a feeling some people will flare at me for this post**



So you intuitively know that you are advancing into Evil, but you go ahead anyway.

We should compile a list of how to eradicate the world of Evil People.

First, give them all guns that will backfire.

----------


## Guillaume

> _Originally posted by nesgirl119_
> *
> but the bad thing is that my boss had the same dream at the same time, so I get in big trouble at work!*




Sorry but this sounds like pure bullshit.

----------


## Raihab

You know I once killed a DC by Blowing there heads up. It was this woman next to me, and I blew her (head) up just as an RC x) then I think I started flying around fans(as in the device not the people) and forget what I was doing... killing zombies or something.

----------


## Placebo

There was a slightly cartoony, fat 'dungeon keeper' (like the bile demon in the game Dungeon Keeper).
I just looked at him and told him he was pathetic. And he exploded. lol

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Leo Volont_
> *We should compile a list of how to eradicate the world of Evil People.
> First, give them all guns that will backfire.*



Interesting concept.  I can almost picture a war fought with weaponry that backfires.  The image I get is of the two forces drawn up in parallel lines facing each other and taunting each other in order to get them to fire their weapons.

I am suprised nobody here has mentioned impaling them yet.  :smiley:

----------


## O-Nieronaut

I guess I'm wierd. In one of the few lucid dreams I had where I wasn't so excited I woke up right away, I decided to try a couple of vile acts, just out of curiosity. I walked down the street to a neighbor's house, and when he answered the door, I just shot him. (The DC didn't have my neighbors image, btw) I then proceeded to rape a woman inside his house. I have to say, though, I got no satisfaction from the endeavor, and have decided not to pursue such experiments any longer. Don't get me wrong, I like a video game deathmatch as much as the next guy, but I think my creative energies can be used for far more constructive pusuits, and let's face it: Lucid dreaming is pure creativity. You guys are racking up some serious bad karma here. And don't say you don't belive in karma if you haven't actualy researched what it realy is, please. And thank you.

----------


## TheKnife

I've got a few from the top of my head (i would only do this to zombies or Satan or something...or my sister

Anyway, here it is:

Tell them: You look like you're going to dissappear in about...(Look at clock)
3 seconds.

3...2...1...Snap fingers.
Gone!

Heres a few more:
Turn their head into a speaker and put it on death metal on maxed volum so it explodes.
Pyrokinesis, simple, burn them.
Electrokinesis, mobile tazer, anyone?
Aerokinesis, dude!
Air is so useful, thousands of small rocks blowing through their feet, major damage.
Especially since you can do whatever you want...Mmm...Tornado...

Create a war of the worlds tripod and blast things with it.

Bore them to death by giving them a history lesson.(Works in real life too, wouldn't recommend.)

Scare to death by disguising yourself to a 500 feet demon with a freaky voice.

Force them to smile so much that they're lips...Start...Bleeding.

Any force powers you can get from the top of your mind, lightsabers work too.

Fists, feet, other hard items.

Take a grenade, and choke them with it. (Oranges work too, it was just an example.)

If they hate friendship, i.e. monsters and stuff, become friend with them so they disappear into thin air.

And lastly, wake up, not very good, since it wakes you up, but it's instant disappearance for all dc:s

I don't recommend to try any of these in real life, may get you in jail or worse.

----------


## dreamcatcher05

I got a very disturbing fun way...


Rip there genitals off and then finish em off with a chainsaw

----------


## fajam00m00

I got an awesome one. Shoot a stream of gasoline out of your hand into their mouth. Then, shoot a fire ball either down their mouth or at their stomach.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## Rapscallion

Reach down their throat, grab the bottom of their insides, and pull it out so the DC turns inside out. That should be entertaining for a few minutes, 'til it dies...

----------


## Merck

Another good way would be to restrain them to something and find out how they react when you perform an autopsy while they are still alive.

----------


## Seeker

> _Originally posted by Merck_
> *Another good way would be to restrain them to something and find out how they react when you perform an autopsy while they are still alive.*



Vivisection?  Seems there were a lot of WW-II war criminals hung for that  ::D:

----------


## CryoDragoon

what about this:


stealing their shoe... and then... stick it up in their


NOSE   ::evil::

----------


## Patjunfa

A DC was goin a bit mad with a big fuck off gun, I put my hands on his back and willed some healing. He turned round very surprised, said, "mm I'll have to think about that". It was a very spontaneous moment in dream, really hightened the lucidity

----------


## dreamtamer007

Wow, all the violence. How about rubbing the belly like an alligator only instead of saying go to sleep. "Go to dead". lol

----------


## Dangeruss

make their hands turn into razor blades and will them to fight each other.

----------


## Sain

Combo them Street Fighter style  :tongue2: , or grab 'em from the feet then start spinning and throw them to a mine field then watch the flying bodies ....

Or grab a rocket launcher and BOOM!!!!

----------


## Classico

Holy Crap, I had a dream about this in particular. I was in the Mafia and we were talking about ways of doing people in. My idea was awesome- 

You go up in a plane with the guy/guys (not more than two), and you and your buddy have parachutes. You push em out at the same time with a single parachute, then you and your bud jump out and watch em fight for it. If one of them actually manages to use it, you force them at gunpoint to decide:

1. Jump again with no chute

or

2. Get shot.


Evil, and sadistic- but man, the experience of jumping was awesome- it was so frigging real I still can't believe it.

----------


## Gezus

Pick up one DC from the ankles and use him as a bat to kill another DC, two birds with one stone.

----------


## adamL28

> Hm..how bout summoning someone you hate into your LD..and then.......do something violent violent...hm....you know that show 'Naruto\"? Ya......do something like....Chidori or some other ninjutsu...Lol. [/b]



lol that's a good idea, just hope it isnt a shared dream at the time   ::wink::

----------


## Kastro187420

I came up with a couple more ways....

The Impaler - 

First design a Casket with hundreds of nails sticking out of it so that when you lay down in it, your actually laying on the pointed ends of the nails.

Next put nails in the lid so that they face you, so that as it closes, they impale you.

Finally, put it on some gears so that it SLOWLY closes, impaling the DC inch by inch.

======

The Suicide - 

Command a DC to kill him/her self, but tell them that it has to be in a way that will entertain you.

=======

Bone Stretcher - 

Tie their hands above their head, and their feet to the ground.Slowly pull on the rope holding the hands (using an auto-mated gear would be more effeciant) until they rip in 2.

========

I'll come up with more a little later if you would like....

I think you (the topic creator) should edit your first post to include the best ways mentioned so far lol.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> The Suicide -
> 
> Command a DC to kill him/her self, but tell them that it has to be in a way that will entertain you.[/b]



Lmfao. I like that.  8)

----------


## LucidApple

This sure is a bit  an agressive topic but for dream research of testing Dc's
I dived into them and absorbed them like Neo did in the first Matrix movie with Agent smith!
Then i found out a Dc is just an empty hull.
But  absorbing them into yourself is possible  in a ld! 
You make them one with yourself then, only your ld body is left then! 
First few times i didnt succeed had to give myself the suggestion i am liquid,
when i dived into them and integrated them into my ldbody!
you can also do that trick with walls or cars or whatever u meet in your ld!
Realize the truth..there is no spoon!   :wink2:

----------


## Glitch

Okay I'll Play 

Push into volcano or cause an eruption and take out the town.

Eviscerate

stab with small neddels until they bleed to death

smack to death(but you'll have to make your hand more durable)

draw a quater

burn alive (to get rid of evidance first fill with fuel)

steamroller

automobile

teleport into space (if in space open hatch to out side)

strand naked in a blizzard

tie to tree in bear county covered in honey

throw off boat in middle of ocean

okay thats all for now I don't want to come across a to big a psychopath but I got a lot more I've thought of and used to "relive stress"

----------


## JEBOman

My personal favorite is sticking my hand into their head and ripping their brains out and throwing them at other DC's.

----------


## Kastro187420

I thought up a couple more ways:

Get a dream character to start juggeling chainsaws, and then using your superb dream control powers, make the dream character's arms suddenly freeze so that they can't catch the chainsaws, making them impale the characters through the chest.


My next way would be to force a dream character to keep eating and eating without stopping till their stomach exploaded out.

----------


## kimpossible

> _Originally posted by Kastro187420_
> *
> My next way would be to force a dream character to keep eating and eating without stopping till their stomach exploaded out.*



It's only a waaafer thin!

----------


## TheKnife

Guns....Lots of guns.

Strangle them with sausages.

----------


## JEBOman

Maybe teach a DC to fly and weild a shotgun so that he gets to kill many for you, then if you have time rally a mob and get them to kill him or some other crazy situations that can result,

----------


## Merck

Okay here is another idea.  Get one DC and tie him/her down laying on his/her back.  Then, take a few more DCs and sever a main artery and find a way to basically drown the restrained DC with the spraying blood of the other DCs.  That's why multiple DCs might be needed.  And if that doesn't work then bake some chocolate cupcakes and hang out with the surviving DC and tell them how cool they are for surviving.












Then shoot them.

----------


## Dangeruss

haha nice merck.

Tie a DC to some railroad tracks, but on a cape and top hat, and laugh maniacally until they get run over by a train. If someone comes to save the DC, just tie them up too.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> Tie a DC to some railroad tracks, but on a cape and top hat, and laugh maniacally until they get run over by a train. If someone comes to save the DC, just tie them up too.[/b]



Hehe. Gotta one-up that one:

Tie a DC to some railroad tracks, put on a cape and watch the DC scream in horror as the train gets nearer. Then, as the train comes within about 50 yards, jump in front of the train all Superman and let it smash into your waiting hands, using your super LD strength to sliiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiide backward with the train's momentum and come to a screeching and heroic stop inches away from the terrified DC. Then, after waiting patiently to hear the DC blanket you with praise and gratitude, reach down, pick up the entire train, and drop it on the sum'bitch.   ::evil::

----------


## Merck

> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				Tie a DC to some railroad tracks, but on a cape and top hat, and laugh maniacally until they get run over by a train. If someone comes to save the DC, just tie them up too.
> 			
> ...



OR

You could do what Oneironaut said but instead of stopping just in time for the DC to survive, you could actually just slow the train down so that the DC will have to watch in horror as the train sloooooooowly inches closer and closer and then sloooooooowly runs over the DC.  

Yea this just keeps getting more and more sadistic.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

Yeah....but that was just a little too sadistic for my tastes. Lol.
Boom. Drop da train. No muss. No fuss. Except for the splatter fragments. Nothin a little Clorox won't get out though.  8)

----------


## Glitch

> OR *
> 
> You could do what Oneironaut said but instead of stopping just in time for the DC to survive, you could actually just slow the train down so that the DC will have to watch in horror as the train sloooooooowly inches closer and closer and then sloooooooowly runs over the DC. *
> [/b]



And then use your LD powers to reverse time making sure that the DC remembers all the details just to let it happen again so this time they will know how much its gonna hurt and will be antisapating it.

Then Repeat

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

LMFAO....damn.....


....I think I'm going to have to start the DC Protection Program after a thread like this. LOL

----------


## Glitch

> I think I'm going to have to start the DC Protection Program after a thread like this.[/b]



That means you would have to enter the minds of all us psyco's on a DC killing spree.  ::?:   Not a good Idea we might think you're just a DC  ::shock::   ::wink::

----------


## Dangeruss

the way my non-lucid dreams go, the dcs would probably end up dying a few minutes later anyway.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> That means you would have to enter the minds of all us psyco's on a DC killing spree. Confused Not a good Idea we might think you're just a DC Shocked Wink[/b]



Heh.....You've never seen my hyper-badass-uber-dream-fighting-skillz..    

"IS THERE NO ONE ELSE???!!?!?!"    ::evil::  _ - Maximus Decimus Beridius_

----------


## Glitch

> Heh.....You've never seen my hyper-badass-uber-dream-fighting-skillz.. *
> [/b]



 Umm Ditto  ::roll::   ::wink::    I really like to take out DC's by being a "Reaver" like in "Firefly" and "Serenity"  after all who's better at killing than a psycotic person with no fear of death or concequence.

----------


## Neoneironaut

I admit that I'm somewhat flybergasted to read what I have just read in this thread. I mean, it's one thing to want to have someone disappear because they cause you incomfort in some ways, and quite another thing to want to kill them in a violent way, or enjoy making them suffer. 

I'm not saying that it's wrong or that those doing it are killing a part of "themselves"... I'm just observing that a massive amount of people here just shared their "favourite" way to kill people, a way in which they appear to take pleasure in killing someone...

I dunno, maybe it's just me but that doesn't sound quite... "normal", if I dare using that term. I mean, if one is an advanced dreamer and can summon a big gun and kill everyone, it should not be a challenge to get to the point where you just snap your fingers and see them disappear. I dunno, I'm not moralizing, I'm just thinking aloud and wondering how did this come about? Is it the "unharmful" effect of the violence on TV? Or the "video game" culture that is transferring in the dreamworld? I dunno, but I must say that it worries me somehow. 

But then again it depends of one's age as well. If one is 16-20 years old and intensely into videogames and it's just a cool way to have their own videogame in their head once in a while, I guess it's not too bad. But if everyone in the thread were 30 - 70 years old people, I would find that quite disturbing. But maybe it's just me...   ::wink::   but when people gather and enjoy sharing creative ways to kill people...., you know........it just doesn't sound like a very healthy behavior. 

On that matter, I would really be intereste to know what is the average age of the people hanging out here. Does anyone know?

Also, has anyone ever tried to confront their "bad" DC instead of killing them? I had an experience with it a while ago after reading Laberge on it :

"I was outside and all the colors were very bright. It was my 3rd lucid dream and I was amazed and the richness of the colors and people were walking around. There was a guy that looked around 30 years old from a distance and he seemed to have a nice smile on his face. So I walk toward him and as he comes closer, he becomes uglier and uglier, turning into some kind of Frankenstein, he was right in front of me and I was scared. He seemed to be really mean, and the scarier I was, the taller he was getting. At that point i remembered Laberge and shouted at the guy : Who are you?

And then he stopped getting taller. he didn't answer but as I was looking at him closely, waiting for his reply, I could see in his eyes that he was actually terribly unconfortable, very shy, he started mumbling and looked somewhat ashamed.. Noticing this then changed my whole perception, and accordingly he started getting smaller again..I wanted to ask him the question again but then I lost "it" and woke up. 

Has anyone ever tried to confront the "threatening" DCs in their dreams and had an insightful or just interesting experience? Maybe that could be another dream task for the advanced dreamers?   ::D:  

For those interested in it, here's what Laberge says about it:

Excerpt from "Exploring the world of Lucid Dreaming", p.238

_To have a good dream dialogue, you must treat the dream figure as being your equal, as in the example.The following questions may open up fruitful lines of dialogue with dream figures:

"Who are you?"
"Who am I?"
"Why are you here?"
"Why are you acting the way you are?"
"What do you have to tell me?"
"Why is such-and-such happening in this dream?"
"What do you think or feel about such and such?"
"What do you want from me? What do you want me to do?"
"What questions would you ask of me?"
"Can you help me?"
"Can I help you?"_

If anyone has tried to do something like this before, I would be greatly interested to hear your results!

John

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I can only speak for myself, but I think you may be taking it a little to personally.
Its not like I go around killing every DC I see, or I just go around maiming people for the sake of maiming them. I'm not even sure if my kind of dream violence is meant to be included in your post, but I see many of my dreams on the same level of entertainment as movies. There are the serious, deeply hear-felt ones, which I'll pay attention to...and then there are the action flicks, and all those in between. Dream content is, to many, not normal behavior. Many absurd and obscene things happen in dreams, violence is no different. I don't think someone's imaginary violence is an indication of "normal behavior" as long as that person is mentally capable of dividing waking reality and fiction.

By the way, I'm 23.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *Boom. Drop da train. No muss. No fuss.*



LMAO O!

----------


## Neoneironaut

> _Originally posted by Oneironaut_
> *I can only speak for myself, but I think you may be taking it a little to personally.
> Its not like I go around killing every DC I see, or I just go around maiming people for the sake of maiming them. I'm not even sure if my kind of dream violence is meant to be included in your post, but I see many of my dreams on the same level of entertainment as movies. There are the serious, deeply hear-felt ones, which I'll pay attention to...and then there are the action flicks, and all those in between. Dream content is, to many, not normal behavior. Many absurd and obscene things happen in dreams, violence is no different. I don't think someone's imaginary violence is an indication of \"normal behavior\" as long as that person is mentally capable of dividing waking reality and fiction.
> 
> By the way, I'm 23.*



I can see what you mean Oneironaut. I personally was just struck by the fact that this was a thread whose purpose was to find "creative" ways of killing DCs.  For some reasons, it kinda sounded "weird" to my "ears". :-) 

For me, it's one thing that obscene, weird and sometimes violent stuff will spontaneously happen in our dreams, and it's quite another to consciously desire, or anticipate to apply violence in our dreams. In that case, it could be reasonable to say that one would need to have a fair amount of  agressivity to actually need to "act it out" in his or her dreams. On the other hand, it could also be healthy if that helps the person to release aggressivity in a dream instead of letting it out in waking life. 

So anyway, as I said, I didn't want to put a judgment as to if it was "right" or "wrong" to do it, I was simply stunned by the thread title and at the considerable amount of people who actually shared their "favorite" ways of killing.   ::wink::

----------


## Glitch

> it could also be healthy if that helps the person to release aggressivity in a dream instead of letting it out in waking life. 
> [/b]



I use it to release agression at time's.  I'm one of those people with a quick temper and I Always got into trouble for it as a kid so I started shifting it to dreams or senarios in my head while awake.  As a kid it was the only way I could come up with to control my temper, Now as an adult of 28 years old, I have better ways of dealing with it, but sometimes you have a Really Bad Day and have to find a way to vent.  I am quite happy that I have the controll needed to vent in my mind rather than on a live person in the "real world." 

I don't see the whole killing yourself by killing DC's thing as being true myself , because in my mind there is no such thing as death, just a change of state, its kind of like video game logic (there's a bad guy, bang he's dead, hit the restart button, and he's back never knowing he died). In the relm of the mind nothing is gone forever, It's just waiting for you to hit the restart button. IMO

----------


## Ex Nine

Just throw them out a window. Outta sight, outta mind.

If you're outside, manifest a lake beneath their feet. Works great for large groups.

----------


## Dangeruss

good use of the word "aggressivity" by the way!

I use video games to get rid of aggression. However, this causes me to dream about playing/being in video games and so wholesale slaughter is not uncommon in my dreams no matter how peaceful I've been for the past 2 years. I've been to hell a couple times in dreams, and it was actually pretty fun.

----------


## megarock

I like to "Decompose" them, _a la_ Scar from Fullmetal Alchemist...

...They go Boom! And you don't have to worry about cleaning up the mess...

----------


## Kastro187420

Perhaps good ol' execution style would work also...

Also, that Scar dude from FMA has a cool way of killing people/things, wish I could do what he does.

----------


## Merck

[quote]



> And then use your LD powers to reverse time making sure that the DC remembers all the details just to let it happen again so this time they will know how much its gonna hurt and will be antisapating it.
> 
> Then Repeat



LOL!  Nice, and creative too.

----------


## Kastro187420

I think it would be funny to throw a DC off of a really high building, and watch them scream and scream, and then when they crap themselves, catch them with your 'powers' about 2 feet from the ground and let them land gently so they live....

----------


## Callista

I once pretended to be a door-to-door vinyl siding salesman. 

Death by annoyance!

----------


## curious_dreamer

Do you think that killing DC for fun will increase violence in the real world just like video games?

----------


## Wicked

Twist their neck. Crackkkkkkkk.

Another possibility is to grab their legs and swing them around, hitting stuff with their head until they bleed to death.

Oh and I recently killed a DC by grabbing their head and squeezing until their cranium caves inwards. I know it sounds sick, but trust me, that DC was VERY evil and deserved it. Besides, there wasn't much graphic detail in my dream (almost no blood, no eyes popping out of their sockets the way that should've been etc)

----------


## Callista

Try accessing their brains, making them think they're chickens, and laughing as you walk away. It's as good as killing but nowhere near as messy.

----------


## Wicked

> _Originally posted by curious_dreamer_
> *Do you think that killing DC for fun will increase violence in the real world just like video games?*



Since video games are actually reducing violence rather than increasing them unlike what some bullshit political figures claim, I believe not.

----------


## Callista

Huh? I didn't realize anyone had actually studied that... I wouldn't think they'd do a thing to violence, except possibly that people who are inclined towards playing video games are the sort of deliberate, (and, okay, geeky) people who are not inclined towards violence... 

You can make statistics say anything... Me, I tend to say "No correlation" and leave it at that.

----------


## 7catac7

Hmm killing DCs....well instead of killing them I would just throw one of those holes at them like in cartoons and then they would fall for eternity  8)

----------


## OpheliaBlue

pee acid on them

----------


## eXistenZ

I hope to meet in my LDs people to love, not to kill.
The optimism of a newbie...  :Oops:  

eXistenZ

----------


## Callista

Naw, 's okay. I rarely find reasons to kill LD's in my lucid dreams. The most violent thing I've ever done to one is to shrink them and put them in a drawer... After all, if you're lucid, you can just make 'em go "poof" or turn them docile or, heck, turn them into rocks, so you don't have to deal with them. You only kill people in LD's if you want to. 

(No guarantee, though, if the rocks start talking to you.)

Though I suppose it could be really satisfying to kill the axe-murderer from your recurring nightmare...

----------


## Mr. Deadhead

If you really must, then go the old fashion way. Prepare to taste steel you vile cur! Have at you!

----------


## leaf

poop in their mouth  ::D: 

OR

Use a computer mouse as some kind of swinging mace... BUT IT HAS SPIKES! BWAHHAHAHAHA

----------


## Enigma13

For anyone who knows Trigun I'd use my Angel Arm to blow them away. Or I'd do a FF type summon, Bahamut all the way. Maybe I'd use some kind of high-tech laser device, Or turn into something big and pwn them that way.

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

I'm pretty good at charging up energy and whatnot, which is always fun. One of these days, if I ever remember, I'm just going to go Super Saiya-Jin 2 and maul the shit out of one of them.   ::evil::

----------


## Forsaken Exposition

To start off........Hell of a Topic.   :wink2:  


I have this History teacher...I hate her guts. So...next time I get lucid, When I see her ( No "If" Ill summon her fat ass...Pardon the language.   :smiley:   ) Iwas thinking of just holding my hand out towards her, Like Iw as about to shoot some blast.....And then...DO like on the martix. Have the air and Reality bend around her...Then...BOOOOMMMMM!!!!!!

Big bloody, gorey, deathly Explosion!!!

----------


## danbarber

It depends on the situation. I've had plenty of martial arts fights in my dreams, and gun fights. I once left them all to die in some kind of apocolipse while I escaped  ::D:

----------


## Neruo

You could piss gasoline over them and set them on fire.

----------


## BillyBob

tell them your a dentist and put your finger in their mouth, then begin to make your finger swell up until their head explodes/ their jaw rips off   :Eek:

----------


## Callista

Well, I'm officially a DC murderer (during a Lucid... normal dreams have lots of killings in 'em... Apparently LDs have decreased inhibitions as well, as it's something I wouldn't do in waking life).

I picked up a rock and threw it at a car, willed it to explode like a grenade. Bits of car and DC everywhere.

I also decided to affect fate to kill another DC; he lost control of his bike and ran into a bunch of spikes. Shish-kebab... Heh.

I have yet to have a good fight in a lucid, though. I'm pretty shaky when it comes to movement in general; Matrix-style martial arts would probably be beyond me. It's when I have non-lucid dreams, and I don't have trouble believing I can do something, that the really violent fights come out. And let me tell you... exploding zombies are gross.

----------


## Keurslager

Tickle them to death  ::lol::   Or just an old-fashioned Deagle  ::D:

----------


## Awhislyle

The good ole' fistfight. One can punch pretty hard in an LD

----------


## Master_ziing

Last night I had an LD where I was in a resteraunt and all the waiters were these big buff guys, and one of them was being a jerk to me. He had a guitar for whatever reason, and I picked it up and started poking him with it. He said somthing like "Ohhh oh no you're hurting  me," and started laughing. So then I took the neck of the guitar and stabbed it through his heart and walked of smiling.   :tongue2:

----------


## Oneironaut Zero

> _Originally posted by Master_ziing_
> *Last night I had an LD where I was in a resteraunt and there all the waiters were these big buff guys, and one of them was being a jerk to me. He had a guitar for whatever reason, and I picked it up and started poking him with it. He said somthing like "Ohhh oh no you're hurting  me," and started laughing. So then I took the neck of the guitar and stabbed it through his heart and walked of smiling. *



LOL. Nice.  ::cooler::

----------


## CloudBreaker

Hey all, i'm new to the site!

anyway just wanted to say my all time favourite is killing DCs with a lightsabre,
due to the frequent malfuncation of fire arms in my dreams, i usually revert to melee weapons. 
But I usually have to remind myself that a lightsabre can work since i'm in a dream.
There was a time when I tried to slash someone with it and it did nothing, and he looked at me really angry   :Oops:

----------


## Gez

I kicked the *Rudey nudey word* outta some friggin zombies the other night with my bare fists  ::D:  i got a bit carried away and started hitting some strange guy with grey hair  :Sad:

----------


## kungfurabbits

This topic caught my eye in a weird WTF way. Such evil people we have here  ::shakehead2::  . You are all going to hell for this. LOL j/k. I'm assuming by a Dream Character, we are talking about anybody who appears in our dreams? I killed a villian from a show by spraying poison in her mouth.

----------


## dudesuperior

Shove a bomb down their throat.   ::mrgreen::

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the worst I ever did was squirt an ex boss (that I hated) with a hose then raped him

don't know if I'd ever use an LD for killing, unless there was a super bad guy chasing me

then again I'd probably just conjure up some dream shackles and have my way with him too (actually I think I had a Michael Myers dream like that once... << I checks journal >>)

----------


## Manifold_Time

How about...

Take out the DC's eyeballs and command them to walk 100 paces away from you. Then, throw them at the DC's willing the eyeballs to explode on contact.

----------


## Charybdus

Wow...very inventive ways all of 86'ing DCs...  ::shock:: . Here is but a sample of my favorite DC slaying techniques...

I have long ago known I was Telekinetic during my LD's...rather like the Star Wars chararters use the Force to move objects. Once not long ago, I met a DC that tried to impersonate me. Well, I just used my telekinetic powers to rip the top third of a mountain off and hurled it at him. No more imposter!

I have also been able to summon lightning from the clouds for years as well, ala *Rayden*. Veeerrryyy effective - for offense as well as defense. A pesky DC will usually back down faced with nature's fireworks bearing down on them!!! I don't always strike them directly...sometimes just knocking them off their feet with a near-miss is enough to send them scurrying. Tornadoes are quite fun, as well!

C

----------


## King and God

In most of my dreams I kill them with my hands - mostly through strangling, or taking a grip around their throat and crush it until the head falls off. Punching rarely works for me, as I mostly have no room for my arms, because I don't prefer lying on the back.  
I also kill them with melee weapons - axes, stones, knifes etc. On rare occasions I'm using firearms, which I'm shooting them in the head with.

----------


## dudesuperior

> _Originally posted by King and God_
> *In most of my dreams I kill them with my hands - mostly through strangling, or taking a grip around their throat and crush it until the head falls off. Punching rarely works for me, as I mostly have no room for my arms, because I don't prefer lying on the back.  
> I also kill them with melee weapons - axes, stones, knifes etc. On rare occasions I'm using firearms, which I'm shooting them in the head with.*



OMG  ::shock::

----------


## Necro

Hum.... how about doing that matrix thing that agent smith does..... you strike with your hand and then from it liquid silver cover's all of the DC's body, when it's gone the DC iss now a copy of you.... then you could kiss him eheheh  :wink2:  lol

----------


## Gez

KICK EM IN THE NUTS!!!!!!!! REALLY HARD!!!!!!!! ::wink::

----------


## Placebo

> _Originally posted by Gez_
> *KICK EM IN THE NUTS!!!!!!!! REALLY HARD!!!!!!!!*



What happens to them if you do that? Explode?

----------


## Charybdus

> _Originally posted by Placebo_
> *
> What happens to them if you do that? Explode?*



OWCH!  ::shock:: 

I got a cramp just SEEING that response!

C

----------


## LusidRage

Use Bankai from Bleach anime . Ha Ha, that will defenetly destroy them. ::evil::

----------


## Charybdus

I have found a new one...ala Anakin vs. Sandpeople...

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Charybdus_
> *I have found a new one...ala Anakin vs. Sandpeople...*



damn...a lucid light saber

now that would be cool

----------


## wombing

eat them alive...

----------


## Kitti

haha heres an idea tell a fat person in your dream to eat the DC and watch with joy as your DC gets eatened by a cannibal!  ::D:   ::lol::   ::D:

----------


## Pdoubledreaming

i was being attacked by a mob of some freaky monsters...

have any of you seen the movie The Mask,the part where he whips out the massive set of guns(rocket launches pistols flame throwers etc),but when he shoots it,litlte "Bang" flags pop out....

well in my dream i was like man this isnt fun,so i whip out a set of guns like that,and all the monsters just kind of give me that "Oh Shit" look and explode....i didnt even have to shoot.it was weird


but as for killing actual people in my dreams...hmmmm

i had a massive sling shot that iw ould load people in to and launch them at some far off target...that was interesting to watch

----------


## CrimsonDemon

Ok...in my 2nd out of my 3 ld's i killed a guy after he tried tonrun me over...suddenly the whole city was against me....so, what i did was fly hig up in the air so i could see the city not from birdseye but from a 45 degree angle...i then fired a few small meteorites which did minor damage (it was a huge metropolis certainly something you will never see in the next 250 years) I did a sort of remote view on what seemed to be a highway...everyone was getting out their cars and looking up at me knowing the damage i was doing...all the children were crying...i nearly changed my mind from seeing the chaos going on down there. When i had this dream i had been playing final fantasy X, so i did a summoning move where you create a huge fireball, but i made a huge meteor and i mean huge. I could hear the entire city scream with fear and i sculpted my face with a cloud and said "tough sh*t". With that I just lunged the meteor at the city which made a nuclear bomb sort mushroom cloud... i quickly went back down to watch the destruction as people ran away from the heat and fire and clouds of dust etc and i just stood there gazing and if you seen war of the worlds by steven speilberg it looked just like that, as soon as someone was hit by this heat blaze sorta thing they you heard a sort of terror scream but not really a scream. I won't do it again though (i'll just concoct a new way  :wink2:  )

----------


## CrimsonDemon

Ok here's another one ! Kick them so hard in the stomach the force make them implode in on themselves! No mess but be sure to get a safe distance away, could cause a black hole  :tongue2:

----------


## DC #4

Okay I got one.  You can throw them down a volcano then after that throw a handful of grenades causing the volcano to erupt.

----------


## DreamPro

Sometimes when I need or want to fight, kill, or frighten a DC, I become a viscous demon.  Sometimes I become so evil that I actually scare myself in the process.  I will raise up, turn extremely evil looking, and scream at the DC.  I then approach and tear apart the DC with supernatural force.  
I almost wonder if I am inviting real demons into my dream.  It really is very scary.
I even feel like what I think it would to be evil, it really wierd.

----------


## OpheliaBlue

the next time I want to kill a DC, I'm going to become a Balrog and stomp on them

----------


## Seeker

I'm amazed this has gone on for 10 pages now!  Lotta sick puppies around here.

Anyone use the "Stick an air hose up his butt and inflate until he explodes"  method yet?

----------


## OpheliaBlue

> _Originally posted by Seeker_
> * "Stick an air hose up his butt and inflate until he explodes"  method yet?*



yes I did that last night and I want my wings now

----------


## Awhislyle

Put on pad that increases gravity, turn it up until they flatten

----------


## ShYne123

I just want to beat the crap out of one of them then shoot them like 4times in the stomach, Also...a kid in my town at a party got his stomached sliced open in a fight and his spleen fellout.  (I wasnt at that one thank god) But yeah i know it sounds really sick lol but in a dream i dont think i would mind doing that :-D

----------


## Raven

> I'm amazed this has gone on for 10 pages now! Lotta sick puppies around here. [/b]



I'm amazed too.   ::shock::  

This proves that everyone posseses the desire to kill    :tongue2: 

KEEP 'DEM COMIN, BABY!!

----------


## computernerd90

turn the DC into a bomb, walk to a safe distance from it, and blow it up
that or throw him/her into the pit of hell and watch them burn alive in fire and sulfur

----------


## Kastro187420

Come on now, your not being Creative enough, anyone can come up with stuff like that... How about this:

Firstly, I would Collapse the Sun into a Black Hole. Next, I would plunge the world into a world without power, and without a sun, there would be no light, so no one could see the black hole thats about to rip them apart.

Afterwards, Since im god in my dreams and all and can't die, I would stay on earth as it was being pulled into the black hole, and everything on it being pulled apart little by little, and using my God-like powers, I would keep everyone alive so they could feel it happen up until I woke up.

----------


## Rage of Poseidon

Wow what a topic&#33;

How about the Water Torture, and actually have it work?

----------


## Waite

The Darth Vader Choke

----------


## Gez

im glad this topic has been resurrected i really feel like taking some anger out on DC&#39;s

----------


## mountain

> Sometimes when I need or want to fight, kill, or frighten a DC, I become a viscous demon.  Sometimes I become so evil that I actually scare myself in the process.  I will raise up, turn extremely evil looking, and scream at the DC.  I then approach and tear apart the DC with supernatural force.  
> I almost wonder if I am inviting real demons into my dream.  It really is very scary.
> I even feel like what I think it would to be evil, it really wierd.
> [/b]



that guys never had a lucid dream before heehee i can tell  :smiley:  lets be freinds thou, ill help u out.





> that guys never had a lucid dream before heehee i can tell  lets be freinds thou, ill help u out.
> [/b]



also lighting them on fire is a timeless way example of DC killing, and never fails to please. it doesnt have to be creative it just has to be damn fun. there are tons of ways to do it to. but even better then using finger-fire to set them immeadiately ablaze is to point at a spot on their clothing, and set that on fire, and watch them try to blow it out as the flames grow and grow... tee-hee, tee-hee&#33;

----------


## Casualtie

haha awesome.

how about create a large line of steamrollers and slowly move them in on a DC. now its their choice: jump off the cliff or be run over by a steamroller&#33;

----------


## Eligos

Oh..I will try this in my next LD. 

I&#39;ll begin the dream,holding a guitar,preferably a Les Paul.

I&#39;ll then instantly begin the shred,numerous large bolts of blue lightening will fly from the headstock of the guitar,either blowing the DC up,or completely frying his body and organs&#33;

Man,and I constantly wonder why my Karma is so horrible...

Eligos  ::bump::

----------


## really

Hehehe...

Okay, I have this thing with my hands...anyway here&#39;s a list:

*Shoot nails out of your index finger at the DC&#39;s feet so they get stuck in the ground (twice, bang-bang). Next, grab the DC by the hair or neck and run over a long distance to stretch them&#33; Maybe bend them around a pole or something on your way, or past a train station.

*Freeze time completely, and then rearrange their body and limbs (or face), so when you start time again, they&#39;ll be...shocked, to say the least&#33;

*Electricute them by pointing at them; turn your hand clockwise to increase the intensity (visa-versa).

*Melt/burn them from the heat of your hands...you can maybe paint a picture out of them&#33;

----------


## Pyrox

Put a DC on a giant fishing pole, and catch a shark.  :smiley:

----------


## Lars

Go-Ghost and get into their body and make it shoot itself.

----------


## l3xicon

> First ensure that you are totally lucid. After a few RCs and you are totally convinced, reach in you pocket and pull out a pencil. Then take the eraser end and erase them. Even though they look 3 dimensional, think of them starting to become 2 dimensional and start erasing. Dont know if it can be done but when I get the chance to ..
> [/b]



Lol, just erase their head and watch them run into things?
Or, just their arms and tell them to catch.

 ::evil::

----------


## Pyrox

> Put a DC on a giant fishing pole, and catch a shark. 
> [/b]



I just saw Jackass 2 (great BTW) and in it they actually did this. Just came out today.   ::shock::

----------


## Fuchikoma

Lol,  this topic reveals our true nature   ::evil::  

i remember one of my firsts LD, i was in a roof of a building and i saw some kids with their bikes down in the street. I jumped off, and took a bicile and start hitting the little kids with it... when i woke up i didn´t know why i did it.   ::?:  

(if i wrote something wrong, it´s because im from chile XD)

----------


## Gez

Make them laugh themselves to death  ::D: 
Or infact, dont kill them atall, just give them a huge hug  :smiley:  THEN STAB THEM&#33;  ::evil::   if you want   ::roll::

----------


## Rage of Poseidon

I&#39;d throw a penny off of the Empire State building and hit them in the head... I know its clichéd, but I still like it.

----------


## really

> I&#39;d throw a penny off of the Empire State building and hit them in the head... I know its clichéd, but I still like it.
> [/b]



Throw a piano off&#33;  ::D:

----------


## Rage of Poseidon

> Throw a piano off&#33; 
> [/b]



Haha yeah, that would be funny as hell.

----------


## Eligos

I got another one. And yes,it involves a musical instrument...

You have a massive drum set,in the middle of the road. Start mashing your drums,almost like my shredding Les Paul post...

Every time you hit the bass drum,with the bass pedal,a large shockwave shoots from the drum. 

Maybe you could have DOUBLE bass,just to cause more damage...

Eligos   ::bump::

----------


## Kazahel

I used to be an expert at dream killing. I took major pride in it hey because I was learning martial arts around the same time I was getting good at lucid dreaming. So because I was training so much I was dreaming of badies alot and I actually used the dreams to kinda practise wasting them.  So for my first years I was using my fists and the odd sword or whatever.. One of my first kills I remember was a friend.. I slit his throat with a big kitchen knife because I found myself lucid walking next to him just holding this knife. So I sidestepped and just slit his throat, and oh man did he bleed. Blood went everywhere hey and he had this most horrible look on his face. It was a mixture of fear and anger and dying. It was horrible. lol I told him the next day what I had done and he wasnt very happy hey. He gave me a weird look again&#33;, but not the same one.   ::D: 

Then I learned to shapeshift and I got like extra super powers in dream killing. Like when I shapeshifted into a werewolf I grew for starters and was just stronger.. its like you really take on the role and your mind just flows with it. After that I really got into dream killing heaps because it was really good fun and such a rush. Mainly because the shifting part was fun but it was more fun to see everyone run from you after the shift in public. So for awhile I killed anyone really because I was like the beast and generally I would sink my teeth into the neck and almost bite half of it away in one bite.  

Sometimes when I was younger too I would also shift into the vampire to try out vampire style fighting moves. I always went for the neck again but usually I would take them from the sky. I even dreamt once I went on a lucid hunt with a flock of vampires and we all took to the sky together. So it was a more social hunt or something. But yeah my most favorite move of all so far has been heart rip that I did when I was a vampire once. That was amazing hey, you really should try it because its just so full on. I put my fingers together so my hand slid through the chest easy, I opened my fingers(claws)and just gripped the heart and pulled it out.  Easy&#33; And the best part was that the DC looked sooooo freaked out. And I dont think I&#39;ve ever dreamed of anyone trying to break into my house again either.. Did it served as a warning to others?  ::D: 

But yeah that was when I was younger and was a.. standing creature, and after I learned to run and to fully shift into a normal wolf I didnt have the want to fight anymore, and I began to do other things as a wolf but mainly running. And now I mainly walk as a lion and dont ever think about killing DC&#39;s.. I seem to laugh with them now kinda. Except for the soldier that I death rolled as a crocodile and the swimmers legs who I got stuck in my teeth after I shifted into a great white shark. lol

Anyway... The vampire heart rip is my favorite.

----------


## Keeper

merge with them

----------


## Oneiro

Is it just me, or is this thread just a bit sick?

----------


## Gez

its just you...

----------


## italianmonkey

it&#39;s the thread 

anyway, i never did and never will be. i don&#39;t even kill characters when i write&#33; (oh well, just a pair maybe, but never completely).
 i like fighting in LDs though, but i&#39;m a complete failure at it  ::content:: 

but it&#39;s just because i don&#39;t see a reason, not for i think it immoral or so.

----------


## Gez

I dont think id ever kill an innocent person in my dreams, maybe injure them or knock them out but i woudnt kill them unless they were major annoying or plain evil.

----------


## Kazahel

> Is it just me, or is this thread just a bit sick?
> [/b]



 It&#39;s just another experience to experience imo and it makes you stronger. Death is apart of life and to know both is to know both.  Also I dont ever have nightmares really because theres nothing I&#39;m afraid of. I killed them all or became them. Which is not a bad thing hey. 

Like the only other thing that was giving me nightmares was somtimes not long ago I would dream of a shark trying to get me. Last time he rubbed his nose against my side as I was getting out of the water. Which was a scary non lucid dream. Now since that dream I went lucid and shifted into a Great white shark and I became what I feared. And its like I just feel like I&#39;m not as afraid of the water anymore in dreams you know. And &#39;sharks&#39; at the time have a shark like mind.. it just seems to be apart of it. You must try it to understand it.

DC killing is about killing off fears. Thats why I cut the head off the werewolf that had been after me in dreams(that was a DC too yeah?) It wouldve been unnatural to not kill it regarding the setup of the dream.. it was meant to be killed anotherwords.. it was time. And then after taking and using its form... is it natural to go around kissing DC&#39;s? Imo that is not what the dreams were telling me.. they gave me a beast to teach me to shapeshift which is teaching me to tame &#39;my animal&#39; in the end, which is a great thing.
 :smiley:

----------


## EVIL JOE

When I get good at lucid dreaming I want to go on a killing spree with Fonzi in a giant dream city.


I&#39;m not a sick person though. If in the future I learned that DCs were actually people sleeping and by killing them I actually kill the real person, I would feel like shit. I don&#39;t want to harm real people in any way but since DCs (probably) aren&#39;t real people I will go ahead and kill any that annoy me (after I lucid dream that is).

I do see how someone that is mentally unstable could develop into a psychopath from killing DCs. I trust myself not to become crazy and kill actual people. Although, crazy people don&#39;t think that they&#39;re crazy. They think they are perfectly sane. It&#39;s the rest of the world that&#39;s crazy.

----------


## The Blue Meanie

> anyway, i never did and never will be. i don&#39;t even kill characters when i write&#33; (oh well, just a pair maybe, but never completely).
>  i like fighting in LDs though, but i&#39;m a complete failure at it 
> 
> but it&#39;s just because i don&#39;t see a reason, not for i think it immoral or so.
> [/b]



I agree with italianmonkey.

I NEVER even HURT another DC in my non-lucids.  I&#39;m not ,by nature, a violent person, though I am certainly confrontational and argumentative.  But, I never lose my temper.

However, when I write, I kill characters mercilessly.  Plot reasons.

That said, I would not be against killing DCs in a lucid, just for an "experiment".  but, I do not believe I would derive any pleasure from it.  Fascination, perhaps, but no pleasure.

----------


## Keeper

> However, when I write, I kill characters mercilessly.  Plot reasons.
> 
> [/b]



shame on you&#33; When I write I try to keep my children alive&#33; Some of the bast*** DO diserve to die, but still...

----------


## Ne-yo

If the DC was an Enemy from my waking world I&#39;d probably go Kamikaze. Even if I have to kill me to kill him.

----------


## l3xicon

I hope this has not been said before (I did not read the 12 pages, sorry if it has)

Make a DC kill themself using any method you like. (if you can control DCs)   ::content::

----------


## davidsusername

play such an incredible guitar solo that their heads explode

----------


## Sugarglider11

Go on an airplane and throw people out the window.

----------


## Keeper

two words: Agent Smith

----------


## really

One word: Neo

----------


## Keeper

... Okay, you win

----------


## Keeper

I&#39;m amazed no-one has said this

...

oh well










BOOM&#33; Head shot&#33;

----------


## really

Said what? Agent Smithy? Yeah, me too.

----------


## Sugarglider11

You could have death grip that when you touch he person the flesh starts to rot away

----------


## Pyrofan1

cut them in half with a laser

----------


## really

Throw empty beer bottles at them.  ::D:  (aww god  ::roll::  )

----------


## Pyrofan1

Feed them to a tiger

----------


## EVIL JOE

Wood chipper.

----------


## Pyrofan1

Make Kryll attack them

----------


## really

Slap them very hard.

----------


## Pyrofan1

Make them drink gasoline and then eat a lit match

----------


## .jared.

In my previous lucid dream I froze people. I didn&#39;t kill them its almost as if i made time stop for them. I froze a crowd of people and walked through the crowd. 

So im thinking... you could freeze them like this and then do whatever you like. Unhinge their arms and legs and sit them in a pile... stuff like that.

----------


## destinyblade

shot in head, stab with a small knife/blade, dramatic fight scene (final fantasy advent children style)

----------


## Pyrofan1

make them eat until they explode

----------


## really

Burn them to death with a pyrofan.

----------


## Pyrofan1

Stone them to death

----------


## pepsi_blue_fan

I turn into Freddy Krueger msut of the time when I get the chance. Must of the time I will just have the claws and not kill anyone. I just use it as a forum of protection. So if any freakish DCs come along. *trust me alot do* I would turn Freddy like on them and tell them there in my dream land and do all the Freddy stuff I can.  :smiley:  I like doing the old "skin the cat" with some freaks.  :wink2:  I haven&#39;t mastered LD dreaming or dream control. But in the progres I want to find my dream guide and all..I hope I don&#39;t scare he/she.  :wink2:  If going into other dreams is possible. I can give people nightmares&#33; =D THis will be so much fun lol. But for now, I just freak out DCS lol

----------


## Pyrofan1

cut their head off.

----------


## Gez

^ could you be any MORE imaginative  ::D: 

well i guess it depends how you do it.

----------


## Pyrofan1

Cut their head off by throwing an AOL cd at them

----------


## XsupremeX

> Cut their head off by throwing an AOL cd at them
> [/b]



rofl....

I would prefer the use of the katana.

----------


## Pyrofan1

Crush them with a mac G5

----------


## really

Give them the strongest and hottest chilli ever, and tell them it&#39;s not hot. And then watch them eat it. If it&#39;s strong enough it should be life threatening.  ::evil::

----------


## Eligos

Why do most people  not enjoy killing DC&#39;s? I have so much anger,and other emotions locked up in me,I actually like to see others bleed. If I killed a DC,and someone died in real life,I&#39;d find that awesome&#33;

Killing DC&#39;s gives me joy. I love to hurt people. 

So,I&#39;ve been thinking,you could do this: Punch into their body,right in the center of their chest. Push your hand deep into their body,while they look at you fearfully. Grip your around around their spine,place one foot upon their chest,and pull&#33; Their skeleton comes out,while their limp,lifeless,bloody bodies go the other way&#33;

Tell me what you think.

Eligos  ::bump::

----------


## Pyrofan1

make them hang them selfsPut them in a cave and seal the caveRun them over with a carbury them alive

----------


## really

> Why do most people  not enjoy killing DC&#39;s? I have so much anger,and other emotions locked up in me,I actually like to see others bleed. If I killed a DC,and someone died in real life,I&#39;d find that awesome&#33;
> 
> Killing DC&#39;s gives me joy. I love to hurt people. 
> 
> So,I&#39;ve been thinking,you could do this: Punch into their body,right in the center of their chest. Push your hand deep into their body,while they look at you fearfully. Grip your around around their spine,place one foot upon their chest,and pull&#33; Their skeleton comes out,while their limp,lifeless,bloody bodies go the other way&#33;
> 
> Tell me what you think.
> 
> Eligos 
> [/b]



Sounds evil&#33;  ::D:  But good, you know. It reminds me of Mortal Combat. Ahh...the possibilities...with no morals... Lucids are fully sick&#33; Anyway, yeah, good idea.   ::evil::  



Traintracks.  :smiley:

----------


## Pyrofan1

turn them into a Chimera and shoot them

----------


## really

Summon a mercenary or someone to kill them, immediately.

----------


## Pyrofan1

make Chimera attack them

----------


## really

> make Chimera attack them
> [/b]



What&#39;s Chimera? I&#39;ve forgotten.

----------


## Pyrofan1

> What&#39;s Chimera? I&#39;ve forgotten.
> [/b]



I&#39;m talking about the kind in the game Resistance: Fall of man, but in greek mythology the Chimera is an animal made from the parts of other animals.

----------


## Gez

Get out a  acoustic guitar an sing/play the best song ever and make them die of Euphoria  ::D:

----------


## Pyrofan1

turn them inside out.

----------


## Sythix

One fun thing I did once was cut up a dream character into tiny pieces and stuffed all the pieces into a small chinese food box and left it on a porch and rang the doorbell. I ran away and hid behind some bushes and waited to see another DC come out and look within the food box who gave a hilarious reaction&#33;

"WTF I FOUND CHINESE DEAD PERSON PEOPLE PARTS&#33;"

----------


## Pyrofan1

take them skydiving without a parachute.

----------


## really

> One fun thing I did once was cut up a dream character into tiny pieces and stuffed all the pieces into a small chinese food box and left it on a porch and rang the doorbell. I ran away and hid behind some bushes and waited to see another DC come out and look within the food box who gave a hilarious reaction&#33;
> 
> "WTF I FOUND CHINESE DEAD PERSON PEOPLE PARTS&#33;"
> [/b]



 ::D:  Hilarious...


Control them - make them kill themselves;  ::D:  choke themselves to death.

----------


## Pyrofan1

make them attack a dragon with no amour/weapons and see how long they last.

----------


## EVIL JOE

Use telekinesis to turn them inside-out.

----------


## Pyrofan1

make cannibals eat them.

----------


## really

hahahahahaha - a combination of the above&#33;  ::D:

----------


## Sugarglider11

Burst into flames and then hug people

----------


## Pyrofan1

make them barf their organs out.

----------


## Gez

Control an army of zombies to rip them to shreds, and then make the zombies do thriller&#33;

----------


## zxc

I think just a drive by would be insanely fun.  For stuff that&#39;s kinda weird, I would go to the sun, fill a water gun up with the lava stuff or whatever and spray people with it.  Or maybe just punch them with enough strength to just rip their heads off.

----------


## Sugarglider11

sodium jewlry on a hot day, and when they sweat, whooosh.

----------


## initialize

1. Turn them into really small people, then put them in a box full of deadly insects
2. Make the death star, then blow up Earth
3. Make their heads implode
4. Flick your hand in the air, and watch them fly up into outer space at amazing speeds
5. Shoot them with an arrow, then make the arrow explode
6. Transform into a virus then enter a DC&#39;s body. Multiply and destroy cells then watch the DC slowly die

----------


## BohmaN

Become gandalf and blast them away with your super powerful staff  ::D:

----------


## Pyrofan1

Give them alcohol poisoning

----------


## Adanac

I have three that Ive used before:


1. Summon Death

2. Point your fingers like they are a gun and yell BANG really loud and see what happens (different every time and always interesting)

3. Make a soul vacum and suck out there souls and switch two dc&#39;s souls. Tell them If they want their souls back they have to kill the other person.

----------


## BohmaN

Could the topic creator please compile a list of the best ways of killing a DC &#33;  ::D:  that would be nice...

I&#39;ve come up with a new one: Raping them to death&#33;&#33;&#33; no thats too cruel

sharpen your arms so that the edges are sharp as razor blades and then you just slice and cut their whole body up  :smiley:

----------


## flight

Probably just hack their head off, then sit down and mutilate their headless naked Corpse.  ::?:

----------


## Gez

^Ew.....

I chickenwinged a DC last night  ::D:

----------


## Gabi

I&#39;m not a violent person but once I smashed one DC throwing him against a wall once, twice... until his neck cracked. I woke up a little frightened   ::content::

----------


## arne saknussemm

Well...  It&#39;s better to have a conversation with them.

Anyone who is capable of doing that should have a conversation with ME about it.  

Go to my blog and click on  VIEW MY COMPLETE PROFILE to get my e-mail address.

http://www.ponens.blogspot.com/

----------


## Pyrofan1

Break their neck using only one hand. I remember doing that in a dream once, it was chillingly easy

----------


## pyroguy305

You could stick an umbrella down their throat and open it..

hahaha or you could tie their feet to a chariot and drag them behind..

----------


## ShYne123

turn DC into your HIGHSCOOL PRINCIBLE, cut there hands off then tell them if they dont sign the detention paper that magicily appeared in your hands you will kill them and their family, watch them try and sign it with a pencil in their mouth, but when you realize thats too easy you stand them up and punch them in the face and shatter their jaw, then watch them try.
I know, im a little sick?

----------


## Brisingr15

Ok, heres mine. (It has a lot of World of Warcraft references in here)
1. Summon Chuck Norris and have him kill them =)
2. Make them spontaniously combust. =P
3. Make them melt like the army men you melted with a magnifying glass.
4. Send them to fight Lord Kazzak (WoW refrence as soon as you attack him, you have to kill him in 3 minutes or he becomes invincible and kills you and all your friends. Best for groups. Search on google videos for Kazzak and pick the one that says "Kazzak does Stormwind" And you&#39;ll see why this appeals to me)
5. Make evil math bats attack them. (I hate math. Geometry sucks but math competitions is fun)
6. Do the thing in Scary Movie 4 where the guy tries to kill himself by eating a bunch of pills, but the pills were viagra (LMAO that was funny)
7. Bore them to death literally. It would be intresting to see what would happen.
EDIT- added one more
8. Bet them that they cannot light a fart on fire, then when they do, have it explode them. (I got the idea partly from the south park movie. ^^)

----------


## Lucidbulbs

A good way to get rid I a DC you absolutely can&#39;t stand, I must warn you this is very cruel and unusual (even for me), have a bunch of ants (I forogt what kind I used but they were huge and red) swarm the person and eat them alive... like I said, sruel and unusual. Another way, one that I&#39;ve seem in a vivid dream, is to have a giant vulture attack the person, eat out their eyes and then start eating away at them (yes, I used to have some very freaky vivid dreams but I was semi-lucid with that ant one when I tried it out)

----------


## Raven

I just came back to check how was my post going and OMG, 230+ replies and growing&#33; I love all you morbid DV citizens&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; Continue the killing please....

----------


## Indecent Exposure

> 7. Bore them to death literally. It would be intresting to see what would happen.
> [/b]




Ingeniuous

----------


## Raven

> 7. Bore them to death literally. It would be intresting to see what would happen.
> [/b]




I think you&#39;ll bored yourself to death first...haha&#33;

----------


## Lucidbulbs

I thought of another way, it&#39;s not unique (maybe), but ask one to take a picture of you with a camera that&#39;s rigged to cut off the photographer&#39;s head. One picture and sploosh&#33; Blood all over the place&#33;

----------


## Raven

> A good way to get rid I a DC you absolutely can&#39;t stand, I must warn you this is very cruel and unusual (even for me), have a bunch of ants (I forogt what kind I used but they were huge and red) swarm the person and eat them alive... like I said, sruel and unusual. Another way, one that I&#39;ve seem in a vivid dream, is to have a giant vulture attack the person, eat out their eyes and then start eating away at them (yes, I used to have some very freaky vivid dreams but I was semi-lucid with that ant one when I tried it out)
> [/b]




Been there, done that. I almost got eaten up my big red ants in my dreams a few times T.T lol

----------


## nevercatchme

so far, my very favorite, is accelerating small blunt objects to the point where they simply burn holes through anything, a penny for instance, i like to make things float around me, then call on them at will (telekenisis)

----------


## EVIL JOE

Push them off a cliff into a giant pool of broken glass.

----------


## Pyrofan1

Blood eagle

----------


## BohmaN

haha pyrofan1 =). you better photoread that so you know how to do it in you next LD. (just teasing becomingagodo, if he reads this  :smiley: )

----------


## Brisingr15

Lol sorry for the late reply but Yea i was sorta bored. Also the school thing has kept me from posting so more from me&#33;
NEW LIST
1. Pop them like a balloon. 
2. Explosive decompression in their bladder. Nuff said.
3. The wierdest scientific way is to remove all of the strong nuclear force, and then they just won&#39;t be their anymore. o.O If you have no clue what I just said wiki it.
4. Turn them into a fish and drown them. :bananna:
5. One word- Teletubies
6. two words- Michal Jackson. 
thats it for now. =) 
edit- added one more
7. Poprocks and soda. I DONT CARE IF MYTHBUSTERS SAID IT DOESN&#39;T WORK&#33; IN MY DREAMS IT DOES&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Pyrofan1

Make them install Windows Vista on a computer

----------


## Elwood

oooooooooooooooooo&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33; :bravo:  :bravo: this is my specialty&#33;&#33;&#33; Stab them with a sottering  iron 14 times in the face&#33; or proceed to rip off their "man place" with a pair of vice grips  ::goodjob2:: 





> Make them install Windows Vista on a computer
> [/b]




that is one of the most funniest things ive ever heard/seen on a computer&#33;&#33;&#33;&#33;  ::lolxtreme::   ::lolxtreme::   ::lolxtreme::   ::lolxtreme::   ::lolxtreme::   ::lolxtreme::

----------


## seph89

> Oh..kill them...um..just think of killing them..or make them go poof....
> I used some kung-fu moves and kicked the DC&#39;s ass....(sad) Or...you can summon energy beams and blast the DC away.....
> [/b]




haha nice&#33; that sounds like somethin out of dragonball z

----------


## Pyrofan1

chain them to a rock and have birds peck out their liver

----------


## lefkos

if you want to kill them with alot of pain dismember them   ::evil::   (i didnt do this but my brother is a lucid expert he have done it before)

----------


## Gez

hmmm this thread  gets more disturbing by the post

----------


## Pyrofan1

Cut them in half with a laser

----------


## BohmaN

sucking their energy out, but it guess that&#39;s already said...

----------


## PoWeR

Oh, the possibilities&#33;

Scalping someone would be funny. Though it wouldn&#39;t kill them, you could be creative and, say for instance, choke them with the severed piece of flesh.

What about going back in time and finding the DC&#39;s father and then kicking him so hard in the nuts that, well, you know...

----------


## Adanac

> 7. Bore them to death literally. It would be intresting to see what would happen.
> [/b]



HAHAHA Awesome.
I wouldn&#39;t waste a whole lucid dream on that though.

----------


## BohmaN

speedraping. like a multi-evil gangbang.

----------


## ViSions

Start an epic battle with one Dragon Ball Z style. If you&#39;re getting your ass kicked turn Super Sayen. If the fight is still evenly matched, get the DC to kill one of your DC friends and then get angry and become SS2 like Gohan vs Cell and then kick the shit out of him.  :smiley:     I love DBZ

----------


## nightshade

- Travel to the past and kill their parents before they&#39;re born
- Throw them into a pool full of sharks with frickin laser beams attached to their heads
- Merge with them (don&#39;t know if that counts as killing)

*- Beat them to death with a pink rubber dildo (possibly even a glow in the dark one)*

- Attack them with Chainsaws with tanks for teeth that shoot guns with swords on them that shoot grenades that explode into pork sandwiches that have flame throwers on them that shoot lazer beams that explode into chainsaws with tanks for teeth that shoot guns with swords on them that shoot grenades that explode into pork sandwiches that have flame throwers on them that shoot lazer beams that explode into chainsaws with tanks for teeth that shoot guns with swords on them that shoot grenades that explode into pork sandwiches that have flame throwers on them that shoot lazer beams that explode into chainsaws with tanks for teeth that shoot guns with swords on them that shoot grenades that explode into pork sandwiches that have flame throwers on them that shoot lazer beams that explode into chainsaws with Tanks for teeth that shoot guns with swords on them that shoot grenades that explode into pork sandwiches that have flame throwers on them that shoot lazer beams that explode into a bunch-o mini pork sandwiches that kick bombs that explode into Chuck Norris on steroids&#33;&#33;&#33;

----------


## Goldney

Wow some thought went into that last post. Im not sure many people could get that level of detail though, hah.

----------


## Theodisious

tell em the funniest joke ever
<once one translator saw two words together and was in a coma for a week>
they die laughing...

----------


## Adanac

> - Travel to the past and kill their parents before they&#39;re born
> - Throw them into a pool full of sharks with frickin laser beams attached to their heads
> [/b]



Awesome&#33;





> tell em the funniest joke ever
> <once one translator saw two words together and was in a coma for a week>
> they die laughing...
> [/b]



I don&#39;t get the joke...  ::content::

----------


## mr75

when i get some experience at LDing (for now if i get one ill probably just try flying) id like to try just looking at one to make him explode lol

----------


## Elwood

Rip out their spleen and force feed it to them "here comes the train" style.

----------


## Shineenigma

I have only ever killed one DC and that was last night. He was cursed or something and attacked me knowing full well that I was invinsable. This happened at his house which was possesed and the root of his curse. So I disintergrated the man but saved his soul and destroyed the evil on his house to free him. I then restored his body. Oddly, the curse made the man invinsable so I don&#39;t know why diintergration worked...

So to summerise: disintergration


By the way, that joke about the funniest joke in the world was a Monty Python sketch in which a killed joke was invented that killed whoever heared it so they translated it to German to use against the Nazi&#39;s. Each translator worked on one word.

----------


## Lunalight

-Grab their neck and make your hand burn them until they die. 
-Repeatedly hurl them against a wall with your mind
-Go all ninja style on them (flying kicks and ninja stars)
-Beat them to death with a dolphin
- Tell them that they don&#39;t exist

----------


## SillyRabbit

I would dream up a spiked mace and just whip em with it. Then after all of that too make sure their gone id curb stomp them with some boots with spikes Kapow ahah. OR I would run up a wall do a back flip pull my matrix weapons and slow mo kill them hahhahaha IM EVIL jk lol

----------


## Elastic Onion

> chain them to a rock and have birds peck out their liver
> [/b]



Mythology anyone?  ::bigteeth::

----------


## mollyrulz9999

After reading Spy vs Spy (A great source for ideas for killing DCs  ::D:  ) I&#39;ve decided that when I have good control over my LDs, I&#39;m gonna put a DC in a plane and make him skydive out of it, then i&#39;ll make a missile come out of my finger and it will fire at the DC&#33;   ::laughhard::

----------


## Oneiro

> speedraping. like a multi-evil gangbang.
> [/b]



This thread is turning sick again.

----------


## Brilliand

I recall in my most recent lucid dream (and my only one in years) I killed Magneto by touching him and using my touch-instant-kill power.  He threw a lot of metal at me, but I touch-instant-killed that too.    ::?:

----------


## LDallNight

in my first and only lucid dream i pondered this as well.  After i flew, i decided to kill a DC(as i&#39;ve never killed a man b4 obviously).  What i did was, picked him up, split the atoms in his body, and turned him into a nuclear bomb.  Obviously it wasn&#39;t scientifically possible, but it was one damn cool sight.  The only problem is after i saw all smoke/flames i woke up immediately.  I ended my first and so far only lucid dream =(

ive always wanted to try to dominate one DC&#39;s mind and force it to kill another DC too, but never had a chance.

----------


## Eligos

Awh.. This is the point where I want to post pictures.   :Sad:  

Okay, I got one. Skin their face, wear it as a mask, and watch them die. Easy, fun, and educational. You get to kill someone, and get to see an Anatomy.

Eligos  ::bump::

----------


## eppy

how about you take a few DC&#39;s and dump them in a big tank with a couple great white sharks.ha

----------


## bro

Bang them as hard as you can until they are nothing but a giant hole...(ewww)

----------


## danjamjoh

Why would you want to kill them? You would simply be killing a part of yourself...However i suggest shoving them in a cement mixer full of cement, then let them dry and dump in a river.....  ::evil::

----------


## bro

Throw DC into air thousands of feet up watch DC come down and splatter...Like a pancake&#33; YAY&#33;

----------


## Pastro

First you tie them up into a chair. The you rip off their toe-nails+teeth and drive them into their skin using a hammer. Once this is complete you soak them in gasoline and light them on fire.

----------


## LordSturm

You really want to hear this?

..If he/she races BMX, string a 60 pound test line across a jump or in the
middle of the track...

..Staple his mouth to the tail-pipe of your BMW, and put a piece of tape
across his nose, then drive about 20 miles at top-speed, by this time, his
mouth should be enmeshed with the tail-pipe, his knuckles, knees, and feet
will be practically non-existent from dragging on the ground, AND he&#39;ll be
quite dead from inhaling all that Carbon Monoxide...

..Make concrete blocks out of his hands, then hang him from a bridge across
a not too well travelled road, by his feet.  Set him swinging, and wait for
the next truck or van...

..Hang him spread-eagle off a diving board, with a weight tied around his
stomach.  If the board is low enough, you should be able to bounce up and
down on the board, and watch him drown slowly...

..Tie a rope around his neck straight up to the top of a sail on a sail-
boat, and strap his feet to the floor, straight in the middle of the boat.
Every time the sail comes around, it should hit him quite hard in the head.
I recommend this only for very windy days...

..Use him as a marker in a giant slalom ski race...

..slide razor blades across his back for about 20 minutes, then give him
the choice of shooting himself in the head, or being thrown in a bath-tub
full of gin...

..tie him up spread eagle in front of a pitching machine, in such a way
that the tip of his nose is about 2 inches away from the barell...

..tie him up, and handcuff him.  Then put his fingers in between the type-
head of an old-fashioned typewriter, and the paper.  You might like typing
out your opinions of him, while he suffers...

..Take a pair of handcuffs and put them on his feet.  Then strap a rope
between them, so you hold on to the rope.  Go on Space Mountain in Disney-
Land, and drag him off the back.  If you get tired or scared, just let go,
it&#39;s only 80 or 90 feet down to the concrete...

..steal all the jacks at the Indy 500, and use him as a replacement...

..If he happens to be a sadist, pluck off his arms and legs, just as he
probably did to flies...

..bury him standing up 8 feet deep in sand, then make a wider area around
his head about 2 feet deep.  Pry his eyes open with something (preferably
infectious) and pour in salt.  THEN let in six rats, and watch them gouge
out his eyes for food...

..Tie rubber-bands around his ankles (really strong and long ones MUST be
used for this, about 10 feet long) and go up on top of a high dive, that
is shorter than the somewhat extended length of the rubber-bands.  Use
him as a yo-yo...

..String him out across the track at the next Summer Olympics right before
the mens 100 meter dash, in place of the ribbon...

..Get all dressed up in a radiation suit, and drive out to Three Mile
Island or some other nuclear test that failed its&#39; safety test.  Find a huge
vat of anything that looks dangerous, is boiling, or is made of a color
nature never knew existed.  Then grab him by the ankles (like Achilles&#39;
mother did) and dunk him in it for about 10 minutes...

Lol, got this somewhere, it might be disturbing for some of you.  :tongue2:

----------


## really

> Bang them as hard as you can until they are nothing but a giant hole...(ewww)
> [/b]







> This thread is turning sick again.
> [/b]



Mmm &#39;tis.  ::D: 

EDIT: Oh, and LordSturm, is the thread completed yet? lol

----------


## mollyrulz9999

> Why would you want to kill them? You would simply be killing a part of yourself[/b]



Wouldn&#39;t that be a good thing if the DC was a smartass or was angry?  :wink2:

----------


## Lunalight

Man, this thread is old and long.  Oh, well not a problem for me.  Become a vampire and go on a biting spree.
Be like Beowolf (from the epic poem) and rip your enemy&#39;s arm off and beat him to death with it.  ::evil::

----------


## Man of Shred

I killed a DC by shooting her in the head&#33;

 I&#39;ve thought of all sorts of sadistic ways to kill DC&#39;s. extremely torterous ways. now if only i could get lucid.

----------


## guitargod6t9

if you have one thats a male,  just tell him,  HEY I just magically made your dick dissapear.  I bet that would make them just kill theirself&#33;  save you the energy

----------


## Pyrofan1

put them into a giant frying pan and cook them alive

----------


## NewAge541

umm.... lol wtf kind of topic is this?

Oh well, might as well see what I can come up with:

Plasma Torch to the eye?

----------


## Elwood

For plasma torched eyes use Visene. lol

----------


## Demannu

I killed the Clown from "IT" by using lasereyes on him. His face melted, but first I used a bright light to blind him.

Anyway, why not use your willpower to make it erode and rot away into a pile of flesh?

----------


## LucidFlanders

What&#39;s it like killing them? do they have any sad expressions on their faces, or feel the pain of getting hurt or anything like that? or they just like a walking, talking ragdoll that likes being picked on because it has no brain.

----------


## really

> What&#39;s it like killing them? do they have any sad expressions on their faces, or feel the pain of getting hurt or anything like that? or they just like a walking, talking ragdoll that likes being picked on because it has no brain.[/b]



It can happen however you choose, hence this thread. lol

----------


## mollyrulz9999

Ah...I got a couple of DC kills I know of (Inspired by the game &#39;Second sight&#39; lol)

Use telekinesis and mentally chuck him into the walls. If he lands near a car, by any chance, re-enact GTA and shoot the gas tank of the car.

Possess the Dream Character and have them jump off a cliff, then go back into your own body and watch them die.

(Here&#39;s some &#39;the Movies&#39; inspired DC kills)

Grab the DC&#39;s by the shoulders, then kick the guy in the knees so his legs look backward, then do the same to his arms.

Sneak up behind the DC and snap his neck (a bit of MGS in that one lol)

If you&#39;re at a train station, push the DC onto the train tracks and make a train hit him.

summon up a UFO mothership and zap the DC.

If he&#39;s on top of some stairs, whack him on the head so he falls down the stairs.

----------


## Nathaniel

though im sure i could come up with some nasty ideas, the other night i found myself in another zombie dream and noticed that i was shooting them in the heads and whatnot with a little stick i had in my hand by yelling BANG&#33;  heh, i tried to make the gun real, but it stopped working.... it also didnt make holes..... they just fell down as if they&#39;d been shot by a small round *shrugs* also about 3 and 4 lucids ago upon becoming lucid i was imediately compeled to do a kamehameha, but it only seemed to be hot to the person, never had the nuclear blast type effect i was looking for   ::?:   nor was it visible.... but hey&#33; 15 pages of mass killing, right on

----------


## Wasted24

This one also happened in a zombie dream, which was extremely fun by the way. I guess i was semi-lucid because i remember having enough balls to go fight a bunch of zombies while the other people were hiding in a fort thing. 

But anyway, i had an axe and as i went on a chopping spree, my axe got caught between the zombies neck and collar bone, then i twisted the axe blade away from his body pushing his entire ribcage out of his body to the point where it was hanging off of his stomach.

I remember waking up saying to myself, wow that coulda been in a movie&#33;

----------


## Raven

keep 'em coming! XD

----------


## bro

Hmm, tie a rock to one DC, push them into your pool, and just before they break the surface, close the transparent cover above their head. ::lol::

----------


## Bad Wolf

I don't think this was mentioned yet, so.... AVADA KEDAVRA!

----------


## Blaze Haze

My favorite, if they're not chasing you, is to concentrate on them and bring your absolute focus on them, and w/o touching them, put your hand above there head as though they are in the distance and you could squeeze their head w/ your fingers w/o touching them.  Well use your hand to wipe them away, like wiping a mess off the floor.  I do this to cars that are far away.  I pick up my hand, put it over their car and slowly move down, their car disappears.

----------


## Sandform

I saw video where someone just let the on fire.

I have this wierd thing of killing my DC's by hynatising them.

If I spend too much will power hypnatising them, they die, or rather fade away into nothing

----------


## hopefullninja

Make your DC have an addiction to pie and then throw some pie in the middle of a giant pad of sticky paper. When they get stuck, float over and make them and have reiterate their most intimate secrets. Then make them try to dance while they can hardly move :boogie: . Last, tape their hands together and gag them then send them to a room where they will have liquid Spam dropped on them for awhile.

----------


## Kitties

One word: LAZERZ
(AHAHAHA)

----------


## Pride

Use your mind, to control them
make them pick up a knife and slowly push it in through there eyes
while they scream for you to stop.

----------


## Repo!

> Use your mind, to control them
> make them pick up a knife and slowly push it in through there eyes
> while they scream for you to stop.



freak. 

haha

----------


## Pride

> freak. 
> 
> haha




lol, you shoulda had the dream i had last night
the most sickest shit i have ever seen

----------


## Repo!

I've had one that everybody was running around and there heads and brains were exploding and being blown to peices

----------


## bro

I thought of quite a dirty one...but..it's over the top..I don't know if I should...nah, I better not.

----------


## illin

i have a feeling this thread was created with gamers in mind... ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## LucidInCuB!zt

> I know this seems kinda evil....but if you like....can you help compile a list of ways of killing DCs? Example: throwing them down the cliff. 
> 
>  
> 
> *I got a feeling some people will flare at me for this post*






lol Gamers tend to find machine guns, (automatics) rifles, glocks on the floor and just shoot the shit out of annoying DCs. The hell I'd snipe em from a rooftop if it comes in mind which, I've already done!!!! Fun asshell and enjoy your pwn montage!! ::barf::  ::sniper::

----------


## Sec

Cut a limb off and catch the blood in a bucket. Then drown them in their own blood... Or drown someone else in it.

If you're feeling up to it dropping a piano from the sky onto them is also surprisingly effective

----------


## Michael

make your hand super huge and slap them so hard their head flies off.

----------


## RedfishBluefish

Turn them into lemmings and push them off a cliff.

----------


## dreamscaper22

run your own game of c-strike if somebody hasnt said that already...except they are all unarmed , basically target practice...

or crucify them,hanging from the side of a bridge and while that going on set him on fire, and stab him while hes burning ....and you can make him feel every bit of it....hehehehe

----------


## Captain Sleepalot

Well after playing BioShock quite a bit the past week (although that was interrupted greatly by the CoD4 Beta...  :smiley:  ), I would say that I am going to try using "Plasmids" like the main character in the game does.

Something similar to Enrage, except instead of making them crazy it will pacify them and make them peaceful. Or if they are being especially annoying or threatening, simply tossing a plasmid that dissolves them and sends their spirit into the sky.

I don't like to encourage violence in my dreams - I play enough FPS games that I get quite enough of that kind of thing during gameplay. But in the past I've used standard FPS machinery or good ol' fashioned brute strength to get rid of pesky DCs who were chasing me.

 :wink2:

----------


## conisag

March them to the top of a building ball and chain there ankles and push them off.
watch them cry and splat.

----------


## Matt5678

people have such evil dreams lol. no talking to god to find the meaning of life, no creating life in the palm of your hand. just sex, drugs and violence    lol


PS: i would just Strangle my DC to death

----------


## Phalangees

> make your hand super huge and slap them so hard their head flies off.



Foo Fighters - Everlong
http://youtube.com/watch?v=OHdwZCVZmg8

----------


## Pancaka

I'd imagine that someone with pretty good control could just make them drop dead suddenly (my soul now!)  ::twisted::

----------


## BeSomebody

> I know this seems kinda evil....but if you like....can you help compile a list of ways of killing DCs? Example: throwing them down the cliff. 
> 
>  
> 
> *I got a feeling some people will flare at me for this post*



 I'm gonna try some other techniques rather than a gun next time. My guns always come out wrong and empty so next time I'll:

 -Burst Them
 -Implode Them
 -Chainsaw arm anyone?...    ::D: 
 -Increase their time-stream and make them rot.
 -Absorb their soul.
 -Roundhouse kick.

----------


## peppy

I don't think this has been mentioned yet but I'm too lazy to check all those posts.  ::D:  Beat them with pillows until they die  :tongue2:  (I don't really like killing DC's for fun unless their bad guys)

----------


## Grod

umm... what are DC's and DG's?  ::?:  I feel the answer is staring me in the face, but...

If this is not the place to go, please tell me. heh.

----------


## Lonewolf

seems kinda cruel and unnessesary but eh um lemmesee...

THE KISS OF DEATH   ::banana::

----------


## Sandform

Turn them into lemmewinks from south park, and put them in Mr. Slaves er...nvm

----------


## EVIL JOE

> umm... what are DC's and DG's?  I feel the answer is staring me in the face, but...
> 
> If this is not the place to go, please tell me. heh.



DC's = Dream Characters (all the people/beings in your dreams)
DG's = Dream Guides (dream characters that seem smarter than other dream characters and help you out a lot)

----------


## Iamerik

> seems kinda cruel and unnessesary but eh um lemmesee...
> 
> THE KISS OF DEATH



Sucking the life right out of your enemy, and at the same time (I guess that depends on who... or what... you're kissing) having a good time... I like it!  :boogie:

----------


## illidan

I had a weird female teacher when I was still in school. Whenever someone disturbed the lesson, she used to say, "If you don't stop doing _<whatever it was they were doing>_ I will throw cotton balls at you until you bleed!" Of course back then I knew that this was not possible, but considering the limitless possibilities in a dream it might be worth a try there.

----------


## ClouD

....try using "sexy no jutsu"...
..works every time.

Make sure you have aids first.

----------


## BeSomebody

Snap your fingers and have their eyes explode, then have them stumble into:

-Traffic
-A train
-Out of a high window
-A high voltage power supply
-Off of a cliff

----------


## hopefullninja

Make them try and play Six on Expert with their hands tied. The trauma would definitely at least make their ankles swell. But most likely their heart would stop beating.

----------


## mylucidworld

Freeze them sub zero style then you can finish them any way you wish, maybe with an axe.

----------


## Citizen

Spoon out their eyeballs and then replace them with cadbury caramel eggs!

----------


## Wavefunction

> Spoon out their eyeballs and then replace them with cadbury caramel eggs!



That wouldn't really kill them. Make them angry perhaps.
You could always use DC-mind-control to make them beat themselves to death.

----------


## Citizen

Well after they have easter-egg eyeballs you have them bash their heads up against the sidewalk...

Duh.

lol

----------


## Wavefunction

> Well after they have easter-egg eyeballs you have them bash their heads up against the sidewalk...
> 
> Duh.
> 
> lol



 :Oops:

----------


## horsebucket

Why would you wanna kill a DC you sick bastard? Personally I'd stuff my face with food, drink a bottle of laxatives, shit in a bucket and drown the DC a bucket of liquid shit. Hows that for evil. So evil it just happened to be the 333rd reply.

----------


## Jules2007

Hmm lemme see...

1) Bury them alive, but place a camera in the coffin so you can see them, and add snakes/rats/anything else they are scared of/are likely to eat them, in there with them.

2) Throw them in a pool of water with Pirranhas (sorry if I spelt that completely wrong) 

3) Make them really small and put them in a bathtub full of water, then let the plug out  ::D: 

4) Make yourself really big and have a huge tennis racket, use them as the ball and smack them against a wall.

5) Make a herd of Wilderbeest stampede towards them

I think I'm done for now

----------


## Rodent

Slice it into pieces with a laser beam.
Shot in the forehead with a machine gun.
Pull their lower lip over their heads and make them swallow.

 :smiley:

----------


## Acertine

I like to phase behind them and whisper into their ear the death words (any words you like really) my death words are "the rabbit hole ends" (matrix style man, totally kick ass) and then their eyes just roll into the back of their heads and they collapse, dead

----------


## nayrki

- Tell their best freind that they have a wire
- Rip out their still beating heart and eat it
- Stick your finger in their eyes and use their head as a bowling ball
- Use mind control to make them no longer want to live (worse than death)
- Stab a giant hook through their body and use them for shark bait

----------


## Wavefunction

> - Rip out their still beating heart and eat it



 ::shock::  What did the poor DC do to you?!
Seems whenever my DCs chase me I panic and make them explode.

----------


## nayrki

They tried to tell me that using my magical powers to enslave them was immoral. Can you believe their audacity?

-turning them into a vampire

----------


## Wavefunction

> They tried to tell me that using my magical powers to enslave them was immoral.



 ::chuckle:: 
Pretty soon they'll strip you of your lucid powers and enslave you  :Eek: . The Dream Character revolt!

----------


## nayrki

Perhaps. But first they have to catch me.
And I dont have to use my powers to totally kick ass

----------


## Tmer

Spraying the with GAS and throwing them a lighter!

----------


## nayrki

I tried that once
But then Clark Kent grabbed the lighter and lit a cigarette with it
It kinda spoiled the occasion.
So i turned the flame into Kryptonite

----------


## Wavefunction

> And I dont have to use my powers to totally kick ass



If they strip you of yours maybe they'll take them for themselves  ::shock::

----------


## nayrki

yes, but thats a never ending loop... the bad rebellious slaves would take it for themselves, and use it to enslave not only me but everyone else. Then I'd remember that i'm still immortal, so I'd be the hero and save all the innocent little slaves from their evil master.

I treat my slaves good....

Have you never watched X-MEN

----------


## BeSomebody

> Spoon out their eyeballs and then replace them with cadbury caramel eggs!



 You sir have been reading Maddox.

 :Clap: 


 How about dropping a fully-loaded house on someone?

----------


## Iamerik

> You sir have been reading Maddox.
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  How about dropping a fully-loaded house on someone?



Or the classic anvil. Or piano. Or banana man.  ::banana::

----------


## Überschall

I've killed two DCs in my only LD so far, one I sniped out of 500 m distance and I shot the other one down with a silenced Glock point-blank range.

----------


## orange_entity

My personal favorite, when I do have to kill DCs, is to just insta-kill them. I just think 'die' and they do. A variant of that would be to insta-kill by decapitation, which can look really strange (some DCs have blue or green blood).

With futuristic or retro weapons.
By telekinetically picking up the DC and tossing it bashing it against a wall
Touch of death 
If it was trying to harm you try making it harm itself (mind-control)
Convince it to commit suicide 
If it was a monster shape-shift it into something harmless and then dispose of it.

----------


## Pie_MaStEr

Two words, giant toaster

----------


## Brainstorm

Haha one of the things my friend and I would do while we were bored in class was try to one-up eachother with drawings of people dying in creative ways.


Shoot them out of a cannon into oncoming traffic.

Tie a zip-line to the top of a tall building and fasten the other end to a dead cow's tail (send them down face first).

Attach them to a pole with a rope, right in front of a 747 jet engine going full bore, then try to shoot the rope in half with different weapons.

Push them off the edge of a steep, icy slope, naked.

Paint them with pig blood, put them in a hedge maze and inform them that they have 5 minutes before you release the starving tigers.


Most of these are far beyond my LD abilities at this point, but hey they sound fun.

----------


## BeSomebody

Two words:


 Demon Pit.

----------


## dreamscaper22

set it up like diablo or diablo 2
and use the apocolypse spell

----------


## Adam

I turned this one DC into plastic for trying to make me pay for something in a shop  ::D:

----------


## Sandform

Turn him into a cannibal who thinks himself really tasty!

----------


## BeSomebody

Head explosion.

----------


## zobey

I had a sweet LD where I ran my sister over a few times with a car I spawned.  I was only gonna hit her once but the girl in the car with me thought it was funny so I backed up once or twice. LOLerskates (kinda gay phrase).

----------


## Sandform

I had a super hero showdown last night!  Me and some other dude faught hero style.  First we excanged laser eyes...then he tried fire breathe when I did frost breathe  :wink2:

----------


## Jeff777

DC's are just the subconscious mind personifying human characteristics, meaning they're extensions of yourself, despite how terrifying or weird they may be.  I read quite a while back that fighting DC's is having a battle with your own mind.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

My favourite way is this:

It's a little time consuming in some cases, but that usually it goes as fast as you want. Also if it's difficult for me at any time I put on some sort of artefact that allows me to do it. Also it doesn't involve the "death" of the Dream Character (I consider that psychologically unhealthy, but if you want to go for all-out demise you can).

Make a huge, clear ball in the air around the DC, slowly making a wall all around him or her. It's a bit like a force-field, really. When the wall completely surrounds the DC let it start to shrink. Let it become smaller and smaller until the DC is trapped in a tiny ball.

After this I find that there are three good ways to proceed.

1. This is a peaceful removal of the DC from your dream permanently. Let the ball shrink and shrink and shrink until it disappears.

2. Another way I like to remove the DC from the dream is this: Pick up the ball and put it in your pocket.

3. This is the best way by far. Put the ball in your pocket. Later, when another DC is annoying you and you don't want to waste too much time and effort on him, pull out a ball and throw it. Whoever you want will appear and will be under your complete control.

----------


## Altasi

In my first Lucid Dream, I Figured out that it was a dream, and set out to explore the town. Didn't take long to figure out the basic thing, I couldn't Fly.

Anyway, i met this DC, He was breaking into cars, and i told him that it was my mind and he shouldn't mess it up, so he picked me up and hammered me into the ground- and just stood there with his foot holding me in place. I couldn't move or do anything, and he just didn't listen to anything i said. Then i remembered what i read on these forums (Before i was a member) that if you showed compassion to them, they often became nice.

So i gave him a hug (Arms were free to move for this), and he smiled. He let me up and shook my hand- I felt this really odd tingling and i realised that i could do whatever i wanted now, so i conjured a flaming net and burned that robber into cinders.
He never came back.

* I guess my main point is, Flaming Nets!!!

----------


## zobey

I like the classic "blow their head off".  Kinda like what they did to Joe Peshi in "Goodfellas".  :smiley: (greatest movie ever!)  Also, some Dead Rising style kills are fun.  i.e. sickle to the neck, axe to the face, etc...

----------


## Dreammy

machine gun...

----------


## awoke

Make them all kill eachother. go to a place that has a lot of people, and make them suddenly start knife fighting eachother.

----------


## ClouD

Speed up time.

Witness the extinction of the DC race, because of such ignorance.

----------


## conisag

Jump real high and tell a dc to catch you, but heres the trick, turn into a fat man while your in the air, real REAL fat.

----------


## Grod

Pull off a Rasengan.

Or, controversially, a chidori.

 I made a joke!  ::lol::

----------


## Pie_MaStEr

lolz, explosive diarrhea

----------


## zobey

ROFLcopter (yes, I know, gay). Hilarious!  :smiley:   How about explosive diarrhea filed with _actual_ explosives or nails in a crowded place!  In my LD last night, a DC was holding me back when I would try to walk and then he pulled me to the ground.  So I spawned a 9mm semi-automatic pistol in a drawer and a shot him in the neck. teeheehee.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

> ROFLcopter (yes, I know, gay). Hilarious!   How about explosive diarrhea filed with _actual_ explosives or nails in a crowded place!  In my LD last night, a DC was holding me back when I would try to walk and then he pulled me to the ground.  So I spawned a 9mm semi-automatic pistol in a drawer and a shot him in the neck. teeheehee.



This could be a nice thread, but some people are taking this way too far - how could you get pleasure from even thinking about killing people with nail bombs! And then advise us that the more people maimed, the better! God, that's just horrible.

Yay, yay, blow their heads off! Some of these method are just sick. You guys definitely have issues if that's your idea of a pastime.

P.S. To the user I quoted, I can't believe you wrote down laughter. Teeheehee. Get some help, man!

----------


## ClouD

> This could be a nice thread, but some people are taking this way too far - how could you get pleasure from even thinking about killing people with nail bombs! And then advise us that the more people maimed, the better! God, that's just horrible.
> 
> Yay, yay, blow their heads off! Some of these method are just sick. You guys definitely have issues if that's your idea of a pastime.
> 
> P.S. To the user I quoted, I can't believe you wrote down laughter. Teeheehee. Get some help, man!



Agreed. If such atrocity of gruesome nature is wishing to be discussed, join me whilst in chat.

----------


## Jamal

Two words: HUMAN FIREWORK ::banana::  ::banana::  ::banana:: 



(Light the hair on fire and watch them take off ::banana:: )

----------


## conisag

Keep em coming.
Give them my personal invention, bone corrder fluid, use it and there bones dissapear from there bodies and they become all flimsy, you dont have to kill them but heck youve already taken there ability to move or practicly breath.

----------


## warock

my best way, take them fly up to the sky. Throw them down and fire an evergy blasy down to them.

----------


## pepsibluefan

Funny way to kill DC's is tricking them to put clown make up on and a clown noise. Force them to put there mouths on a hyliam tank and suck it all in. THey turn into a clown baloon, pop them blood fills the place. His done for. lol

----------


## A Humble Sinner

What the hell is wrong with you people?

----------


## Altasi

*Choke* them with an orange.

----------


## bro

Gag them with...a big....erm...cucumber..yes that's it...a good vegetable

----------


## Adam

How about rip their heart out? That's usually painful... Could try that!

----------


## bro

Heh...I like the way you think Adam. Should I get sadistic? Gah...I'd probably drive some of you off: Too bad!

Here's two...my mind is too imaginative

1) Throw the irritating dream character in a giant transparent pot, cover the top, and slowly pipe in clear jelly!

I call this: "The Agonizing-puncture-his-body-with-horrific-objects-that -certainly-cause-undo-pain-and-slow-torturous-death-inator"


2) Position two movable platforms each with nails and spikes and shards of infected glass (be sure to include HIV on every spike) sticking up, but in opposite directions.  It would look like this: 

 ________
 |  |  |  |                  
\/ \/ \/ \/                :boogie:  

 :Eek: -X-<  

  /\ /\ /\ /\
| | | | | 

The DC will be suspended on a plank supported by a complicated pully system.  At the pull of a switch/lever/whatever, the plank is pulled out from under the DV and he falls to the bottom sets of nails and spikes, then you, the executioner, located at the top right, yank the lever again which drops the top layer of sharp objects looming above him. Soon, the DC will be sandwiched and mangled between these two layers of spikes while you listen to his sad noises and watch him bleed out.

Beautiful day isn't it?

----------


## conisag

Inject defamone
my own lucid creation just like bone corroder (previous page).
1)Grab needle with defamone in.
2)select DC
3) inject DC with defamone
4)stand and watch the following results:
defamone sends all energy firing into the nerves, they spasm and the dc runs wildly and un-controllable into walls and fits on the floor, the big sign off is the throth then you can use some bone corroder when your done fold him up and bin him.
oh and the stuff should really burn the eyes out and causethrowing up, sick isnt it?
*warning* causes permanent mild brain damage (DC's brain may fall out of nose in snotty liquidy form) which may possibly lead to health issues or death extreme fart issues may occur in the Ill dc as the gas rapidly builds up inside like in a bottle of coke you decided to drop and open, stomach may become enlarged and could meen a "poping" sensation(or the stomach comes out of the anus)
goodluck i hope to god you dont use this on an actual dc.

----------


## AngelGirl

Poke him till he agonizes and dies!

----------


## bro

> Poke him till he agonizes and dies!



  Aww you can be more creative!  ::D:

----------


## Jeff777

Try mentally lobotomizing them.

----------


## Sugarglider11

try something from saw

----------


## bro

Heh...this thread is an awful lot of fun..however sick it may be.

Speaking of Saw...i'm off to see the 4th tommrorow s'long as it's not sold out.  :smiley: .

----------


## Sugarglider11

put yourself in the place of one of the captured people in a lucid dream, so you have a better understanding of the movie :tongue2:

----------


## bro

Yeah well that would be you, not a DC, but still an interesting (yet horrifying) idea...I like it! ::D:

----------


## conisag

Tie a noose around there neck and tie the other end to a clock tower and wait until the clock reaches 12 if youve measured it right it should work, you know what to expect if not just watch ::D: !

----------


## AngelGirl

> Aww you can be more creative!



creative huh.....hmmmm...lets see...

pop up a huge microwave, POKE/push the victim in it, turn it on at a low heat increase, let him suffer.

happy?  ::D:

----------


## SickDreams

some "fun" ways killing DCs

http://www.medievality.com/brazen-bull.html

When a victim is placed inside the brazen bull, he or she is slowly burned to death. This device gradually became more sophisticated until the Greek invented a complex system of tubes in order to make the victim's screams sound like an infuriated ox.
&#180;
http://www.medievality.com/head-crusher.html

the head crusher

The head crusher was widely used during most of the Middle Ages, especially the Inquisition. With the chin placed over the bottom bar and the head under the upper cap, the torturer slowly turned the screw pressing the bar against the cap.


This resulted in the head being slowly compressed. First the teeth are shattered into the jaw; then the victim slowly died with agonizing pain, but not before his eyes were squeezed from his sockets. 

http://www.medievality.com/lead-sprinkler.html

At first sight, it looks like a holy water sprinkler, but in reality it's a bit more complex. The torturer poured molten metals in one end and its contents slowly rushed to the other side where they fell on any part of the victim's body. Many executions occurred with this instrument. 

A common way to execute a victim was by pouring molten silver on his eyes. This caused a great deal of pain and eventually provoked death.

You gotta be sick to do this  ::D:

----------


## conisag

Put them in chains chained to the floor.
Punch HARD until they are badly brain damaged, this parts from my girlfriend she said put a barge pole up there anus all the way then pull it back out with the brains stuck to it.

#2: put a hose into the mouth turn it and wait until death occurs.
trying hard  to come up with more creative stuff so far the best ive invented is the bone corroder and the methadone injection both equally agonising but the bone corroder leaves room for further ass kicking.

----------


## Altair

A way to kill a smoker DC: Put them in a human size jar, and slowly fill it up with smoke. When it is completely filled with smoke, leave it for five minutes the filter it out.

----------


## Idolfan

TORTURE SUPERMAN IN AN LD!!!

Wrap superman in chains of kryptonite and throw him into the sun, that way he'd be perpetually dying and recovering over and over again and be in eternal agony. I'd like to try that...

----------


## iadr

Although I'll admit to killing a couple of dream characters in the past, it has always been in self defense because they were attacking me.

As the things a person dreams about often represent a part of that person, dream characters included, I realize that DC's may represent a part of me.

Why would I want to kill a part of myself?  

I would rather make peace with and try to learn something from a dream character that represents a part of myself.

Another thing I've noticed is that many of my dream characters are much more than just dream characters, as they sometimes  appear to be the dream bodies of other people who I later meet in the physical realm.

For this reason I try to treat DC's with the same respect as I would treat someone in the physical realm since I know that I may eventually be meeting the very people in the physical that I had met earlier in the dream world.

Think about that the next time you saw one of your dream characters in half or throw one of them off of a cliff.

----------


## G0MPgomp

What if you were a Dream Caracter here? :p

----------


## camera_man1231

I would probably not just randomly kill a DC, i would rather battle him with swords and other ninja paraphernalia.  Anyways i already know that I'm going to win because i control my dream, but at least he fought honorably.

----------


## iadr

> Although I'll admit to killing a couple of dream characters in the past, it has always been in self defense because they were attacking me.
> 
> As the things a person dreams about often represent a part of that person, dream characters included, I realize that DC's may represent a part of me.
> 
> Why would I want to kill a part of myself?



There are of course certain kinds of dream characters that it would be beneficial for a person to kill in their dreams.

As certain kinds of animals or creatures in a persons dream might represent something negative such as a habit or an illness, these might be the kind of dream character that a person would want to kill, as killing one of these dream characters could help a person improve their health.

I'd certainly have no trouble blasting a bunch of spiders who were invading my dream house, or ripping apart a vicious animal that was stalking me in a dream.

In fact, a couple of weeks ago when a lion kept stalking me in a dream I finally turned toward it, grabbed it by its mouth and ripped it apart piece by piece.

----------


## adraw

Skyscraper death:
Take two skyscrapers. DC inbetween. And use the corners of skyscraper to split him into two pieces. 

Self inhalation:
Self explanatory

Or... Old style, boring, still most effecien ........ thunder

----------


## Jamoca

> The only time I ever kill DCs are either if I am role playing in a horror movie, or they attack an alley of mine. 
> 
> Ooo! & be careful here, b/c you never know if you could be DSing w/one of them! In one of them though, I thought that my boss was just a DC, & I start shooting him w/my Machine gun (I was in a horror movie setting), but the bad thing is that my boss had the same dream at the same time, so I get in big trouble at work!



Well, this isn't a problem if you don't believe in dreamsharing.

----------


## Gez

I genuinly think Conisag is looking way to much into this.... seriosly, its a bit scary.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

> I genuinly think Conisag is looking way to much into this.... seriosly, its a bit scary.



Hell yeah.

You know that killing a DC in your dreams has been shown to have the same mental effect as killing a real person?

Bearing that in mind, if everyone here gets so much pleasure from carrying out all these sick experiments and horrible ways of killing people, what does that say about them?

By the way, it's "seriously". Check your apostrophes. Ninagirl119etcetc, "alley" is a street. "Ally" (plural "Allies") is a supporter, collaborator, helper, partner. Etc. Basically an "ally" someone helping you achieve something.  :smiley:

----------


## Gez

> Hell yeah.
> 
> You know that killing a DC in your dreams has been shown to have the same mental effect as killing a real person?
> 
> Bearing that in mind, if everyone here gets so much pleasure from carrying out all these sick experiments and horrible ways of killing people, what does that say about them?
> 
> By the way, it's "seriously". Check your apostrophes. Ninagirl119etcetc, "alley" is a street. "Ally" (plural "Allies") is a supporter, collaborator, helper, partner. Etc. Basically an "ally" someone helping you achieve something.



Its Nesgirl119 and seeing as your to preoccupied with checking peoples grammar and spelling you obviously missed the fact that shes banned, and has been for some time.

----------


## A Humble Sinner

Actually, thats the first time I've done it. I was grouchy. That's hardly preoccupied.

And even if it is, it's a lot better than being preoccupied with trying to invent the sickest way to kill the characters of your dreams.

----------


## nevermind

Most satisfying ways for me are:

.Shooting in the head with a pistol.
.Kicking in the head. (one time is enough deathly)
.Shooting laser beams from my arms.

----------


## Pyrofan1

> You know that killing a DC in your dreams has been shown to have the same mental effect as killing a real person?



[citation needed]

----------


## Sticktator

Spurt fire from your fingertips. :]

----------


## mylucidworld

Order a dream character or a bunch of dream characters to kill whoever you want killed.

----------


## Kyhaar

Since the beginning of September, my dreams have become more aggressive and violent.... and I killed a whole bunch of DC's for the very first time (very exciting!) This is how I killed some of them.

1. Had two scimtars, stabbed them in stomache
2. Sliced their heads off
3. Got a longbow and fired arrows at them
4. Strangled them
5. Snapped their necks

Not to disturb anyone, but it was fun in a sadistic sort of way.

EDIT: In real life, though, I am a very nice person who is not violent. I don't even poke people. LMAO!

Would be fun to drag some DC's into outspace and try some stuff in 0- gravity

----------


## lefkos

if anybody knows halflife 2
i just got an idea

be a headcrab
and make them your zombie and than jump off and let them die..
(in half life if you blast the headcrabs of the heads sometimes they survive)
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Headcrab
some info and pics
 so you know what im talking about  :smiley:

----------


## Shamrox

turn into a dragon eat them whole burp a smoke ring

----------


## jeopardy2k7

ok i didn't have time to read everything but one that springs to mind is stabbing them in the eye with a knife.

i did that at the back of a cinema.



to be fair, he was trying to kill me. i'm going with self-defense.

----------


## Scarred_for_life

Make two DCs fight in a tekken style match
or
Mentally inject air into a DC's head until the pressure builds up and BOOM!

----------


## rookybeats

> Make two DCs fight in a tekken style match
> or
> Mentally inject air into a DC's head until the pressure builds up and BOOM!



[email protected] head explosion..


gooooooooory!! ::D:

----------


## iadr

Among the dream characters I have had lately have been a young attractive indian woman who was carrying me in my last lucid before we went into another room and made out, a small puppy dog who has appeared in a couple of my lucids who always gets up on me and starts licking my face, a 2 inch turkey who asked me to say hi to a couple of his friends, and a grasshopper who I was telling that I was lucid, and a horse that I helped revive by petting him after he seemed to have been overtaken by a blizzard I had created while experimenting with the weather in a lucid.

I can understand a person defending themselves against a mean dream character that comes at them to hurt them, but fantasizing about how to hurt dream characters that pose no threat to that person makes no sense.

It's the law of karma, that the way you treat others, including your dream characters, is the same way you are going to be treated in return.  

Since the way a person treats their dream characters, or fantasizes about treating their dream characters, is the same way that they will be treated in return by their dream characters, why would anyone want to treat, or even fantasize about treating their dream characters rudely, knowing that this is the same way that they are going to be treated by their dream characters in return.

Wouldn't you prefer to be treated nice by your dream characters?  Then treat them nice!

I prefer to get to know my dream characters and be able to communicate with them, as doing this will allow me to get to know my inner self a lot better.

----------


## Oneiro

Oh well said, iadr.

----------


## DrTechnical

Iadr raises a very valid point. I'll put a slightly different spin on it though. I suspect there are at least a few people on this site who have read on the subject of traditional Tibetan Dream Yoga. Fundamentally, they treat waking life and dreams as esssentially the same. A negative reaction in a dream will create or reinforce a negative karmic thread. An acculation of negative karmic threads will only lead to more behavior that will spiral into additional pain and suffering for both the person in question, as well as friends or family.

Conversely, one of the most important principles in dream yoga is to use dreams to destroy negative karmic threads. By confronting negative situations in your dreams with even reactions and compassion, in principle - you will not be bothered by that situation again (maybe that situation is a recurring nightmare for example).

Here's an example. I recently had a dream where I was at the kitchen table with some of my employees. They turned into bald headed aliens with slimy heads. Now I have had alien dreams since I was young - probably because I was confronted with some imagery of aliens and reacted poorly (I was frightened).  I was now lucid. Rather than be scarred about this circumstance, I kind of laughed it off, and patted one of the aliens on the head and said "OK, aliens - that's a good one".  Interestingly - I have not had another dream about aliens since. So the neagtive karmic thread driving this recurring nghtmare was extinguished.

It's good food for thought. Don't discount the teachings of people who have been studying the human mind for Millenium.

----------


## iadr

Excellent insight DrTechnical.  

I totally agree with that philosophy.

I expecially like the part where you patted one of the aliens on their head.  I can just picture that. ::D:

----------


## suttsman

Summon Samus's (from Metroid) arm cannon and freeze the DC, then fire a missle and fly away, watching them explode. 

^how I killed Triton

----------


## number2

If the DC has a gun use magic to change their gun so if they shoot it the bullet goes towards them.

----------


## Original Poster

I just shoot them with my finger.  I've found if I imagine shooting out my finger then I miss them everytime but if I concentrate on destroying "them" as opposed to what my finger is aiming at then I blow their heads clean off.

----------


## Dupreesdiamonds

Or you could have a little cold war with them

never actually do anything....just watch them scheme away

and then if you wanted to...you could make sure no American DC's visited the Cuban DC's...even if they make the best dream cigars in the world

----------


## LDallNight

1)* KILL THEM WITH SOUNDWAVES FROM YOUR BADASS GUITAR!!!!!!!*
2) Summon Mr. T and have him call them a "foo" until they die.
3) Summon Chuck Norris and have him roundhouse-kick them.
4) Increase the size of your penis (if neccesary  ::D: ) until it's humungus, and then penis-slap them to death. (sorry for the vulgarity, but it's an interesting concept!)
Anyways, wow, this is like the longest thread on this site pretty much.  Doesn't that show something about human nature  ::nono::  ::nono:: 

*-Justin*

----------


## Tryble

Well, if you're going to kill someone, might as well make it stylish, right?

Conjure up a sheet of glass inbetween the two of you.
Strike the center or something--make it break.
Have the floating shards dice through your victim.

----------


## Jdeadevil

Stab them in the heart with a swordTurn them into an ant and stand on themTurn really big and eat themThrow them in a bowl of soupHold there head in a puddleCrush their skullRip their privates offTear their head offBeat them with a stickUse the Kamehameha wave on themPut them in the oven/microwaveRun them overMelt them with your laser eyesSqueeze them untill their brain pops outShove a pole up their.....

----------


## Spiderman_859

I suggest you run a crowd of them over with a badass motorcycle that has a spiky cattle plow thing like on a train. I don't see why you wouldn't kill them if that's your wish. their not real and unless thats all you do its not going to make you crazy.

----------


## Mrs. Jones

turn them inside out and pouring salt all over- has that already been said?

----------


## rookybeats

> turn them inside out and pouring salt all over- has that already been said?



OUCH ::shock::

----------


## Dream Boat

I summon someone i REALLY hate!!.. and then do the "shadow clone jutzu".. Off naruto.. And clone myself about 15 times. then Do some ninja ass kicking moves untill there beasten to a pulp. then i go chill with some of my clones and naruto himself. Quite forfilling acctually  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## zobey

Heres a good one. A Katana Canon.  Its a rapid-fire machine gun that fires Katanas.  You could take down 1000 DC's in minutes.  However, I do a lot of zombie apocalypse based LDs so these methods are usualy on zombies. Put the canon on a rotating turret. }:->

----------


## Snarkey

> Kiss them all instead.  Spread LUV and Flower Peace !!!!!!!!!!!.  Instead of doing the "Expected", become totally Post-Modern and Blow their Minds !!!.



Haha, yeah that's what I'm talkin' bout!  :boogie:

----------


## zobey

OK. Here's one I tried last night.  Fly up into the air to a decent height.  Then come rocketing down and piledriver through a DC's skull (and whole body, for that matter.)
Also, you could peg a DC in the mouth with a baseball so they choke on their own teeth.  :smiley:

----------


## S4ndm4n

lol You could just make them disappear or something

----------


## Nefarious

Incinerate them with summoned fire.
Blast them with summoned lightning.
Simply twist their neck, its fun!

----------


## zobey

How about wrap a garden hose around their neck and then turn it on causing the hose to tighten and choke them.  Fly really fast and go right through their chest!  Nail gun to the temple (of your head, not the religious sanctuary).  Laser-guided wrench launcher to the balls or face or chest (anywhere will probably work.)  Throw a bowling ball down a water slide right behind a thrillseeking DC.  That was a fun, sick brain blast. ]:->

----------


## Sulukra

I conjure a giant fist from nowhere to uppercut them and send them flying out of sight, very Team Rocket-esque.

Its fun.

----------


## MidnightQueen

Well, the one I want to do is turn into a dire wolf (like Urshul form for those who play W:tF)  and tear them apart with my huge jaws. 

Or cut their throats open. C:

----------


## RockNRoller123

Sounds like fun. I'm going to have a lucid dream tonight (my second, so maybe I won't freak out and wake up this time) so I'll have to try it. 

I gotta tell you though, I would not suggest doing this in all your lucid dreams. To me that screams, "I'm GONNA BE A SERIAL KILLER!!!!!!!!" lol jk

----------


## Muad'Dib 007

Become some sort of powerfull leader to one group, grant them godly powers, then send them into a crusade against the rest. Then turn on them once they've won!  :wink2:

----------


## Sandform

Turn them into a robot and present them with a logical paradox...see what happens.

----------


## aceboy

its in your dreams, how can killing really be wrong? i though wouldn't waste a second of a LD to kill someone (unless i was really pissed) ::evil::

----------


## aceboy

its in your dreams, how can killing really be wrong? i though wouldn't waste a second of a LD to kill someone (unless i was really pissed) ::sniper::

----------


## DreamFenix

Once, this crazy fat lady, killed my parents.
She started to choke me.
I remembered I was in a dream, then blasted her against the wall with my specialty power (Telekinysis), I held her there, slowly taking aspects of her away.
First, her voice, vison, touch, weight,sex, skin color, hair, eye color, etc.
When I was done, She fell to the floor as a thin, pale, and bald old man.
Mess with mah parents, you die.

----------


## conisag

Place your hand up there nose, grab ahold of the brain, and slowly pull it out of there head.

----------


## hootman

Play really loud country music.

----------


## painseeker

Put them Slowly through a high speed wood sander.

----------


## Barns

Creating a portal in the middle of their body.

That would be wierd.

----------


## Da_bomb143

Break off their arms and legs, and then tie them to a cartwheel.

spin them till they die of bloodloss.

dont worry, its been done before in history

----------


## aceboy

why not do it the old fashion way? shotgun to the head.

----------


## M0rp8ix

I massacre DC's as often as i can just for fun, I have taken out entire towns via flame and poison. I do in dreams what i could never do IRL so it is fun to just vent onto the poor DC community lol. plus they come back if i want them too.

hmm lets see, i have melted them slowly, stuck my hand in their chest and ripped out their still beating heart. I once used a meat slicer and slowly let one get sliced into fine slices

----------


## Eternalhope

Summoning their greatest fears  ::evil::  .
A lot of variety : -snakes
                       -spiders
                       -small spaces                                                        
                       -height
                       -etc.

----------


## Bloody-Mist

I have yet to get to the level of lucidity where I can do it yet, but I will go Shinigami (ala Bleach) and relese my Zabpaku-to then go on a killing spree. I got lucid and tried to once, but the thing wouldn't tell me its name, so I beat it against a rock untill it brock in two. :Mad:

----------


## Chrno666

With a teaspoon rip their eyeballs and whatch them bleed to death

----------


## zobey

One time I just melted a DC into a puddle of green goo and reconstructed the goo into another person.

----------


## The Tao

> I have yet to get to the level of lucidity where I can do it yet, but I will go Shinigami (ala Bleach) and relese my Zabpaku-to then go on a killing spree. I got lucid and tried to once, but the thing wouldn't tell me its name, so I beat it against a rock untill it brock in two.



lol, I summoned Zangetsu once... couldn't do anything other than hit people with it, but it was fun nonetheless.

Anyway, just a few nights ago I took a saw blade in my hand, and cut some throats with it... it was in self defense, but it was kind of fun.

----------


## Bloody-Mist

I've used Tensa Zangetsu before, but it was in a non-lucid, fun though. What I wanted to do was get my own presonal Zanpaku-to.

And you could manifest some really strong fireworks. Tie them to some arrows, and shoot people with them then watch them explode in a cloude of blood and gore  ::evil::

----------


## Hiros

I don't usually kill DCs.
But last night I dropped about 20 or so DCs into a bottomless pit  ::D: 
They were Mortal Kombat characters that just kept coming at me, so I telekinetically knocked them all over the railing of the suspended catwalk we were standing on, one by one.

----------


## Elite

Just get a gun and like do some Matrix moves =] most fun way.

----------


## DreamVortex

Easy you can... choke, stab, throw, eat, set fire, chop them, behead them, hang them and ect.

----------


## Alovelyfeeling

I always wanted to do a Kame-hame-ha ^^ and some devil may cry moves^^ so thats what im doing when i get lucid  :Cool: 

PEACE!

----------


## ArtfulBodger

Ok *Before you read this*, I did get a bit sick.


So *Skip it if you become naucious easily*.


Ensure that your DC thuroughly deserves his punishment, be it a hostage taker, pirate, zombie, lord of the damned, a hostage taking zombie pirate that controls the damned, or whatever, and summon Roots from the ground to wrap and secure around the front of both feet, so it can't move.


(*Last warning!*)


Will your surroundings to become dark, gritty and rustic. take the DC to its knees by removing its kneecaps with two rusted meathooks. whilst it screams over the pain from its legs, skewer its chest with a pole wrapped tightly with barbedwire, slowly, ensuring more than half of the pole is thrusted through, then kick it off of the pole.

With the DC just barely living, now on its back against the floor with its shins bent back, sit ontop of its stomach and proceed to hammer its jaw in with the jagged rock that lay next to its head.

When little remains of the jaw area, insert your fingers into each eye and step past it, ripping its head from its spinal collumn on your way up, making a vicious crackle sound, like snapping firewood.

Open the earth up beneath it, dry mud and dead roots, and watch as its lifeless body is gently crushed and swallowed, and where its body once lay, put down the head, fixing its teeth firmly into the ground with solid force from your upper arms.

----

Well...  My dinners just come back up!
 ::nono::

----------


## Terrorhawker

Throw them into a wood chipper.

----------


## Through the Looking Glass

Obviously you jump into them and make them explode like Neo jumping into Agent Smith!

----------


## hootman

> Will your surroundings to become dark, gritty and rustic. take the DC to its knees by removing its kneecaps with two rusted meathooks. whilst it screams over the pain from its legs, skewer its chest with a pole wrapped tightly with barbedwire, slowly, ensuring more than half of the pole is thrusted through, then kick it off of the pole.
> 
> With the DC just barely living, now on its back against the floor with its shins bent back, sit ontop of its stomach and proceed to hammer its jaw in with the jagged rock that lay next to its head.
> 
> When little remains of the jaw area, insert your fingers into each eye and step past it, ripping its head from its spinal collumn on your way up, making a vicious crackle sound, like snapping firewood.
> 
> Open the earth up beneath it, dry mud and dead roots, and watch as its lifeless body is gently crushed and swallowed, and where its body once lay, put down the head, fixing its teeth firmly into the ground with solid force from your upper arms.



 ::shock::

----------


## ILikeTurtles

Ok, I've ordered these from most simple to most complex.

-Shoot them

-Rip out their brain

-Decapitate them

-Stab them in the face and kick their head off

-Break both their arms then snap their neck

-Strangle them with their own intestines

-Impale them with something and hold them up in the air, then spin kick them off the pole/sword/whatever into a wall

-Trip them and when their in mid-air slice them in half with a sword

-Rip out their spine and beat them to death

-Rip out their eyes, shove them down their throat, then punch them in the stomach repeatedly until their head explodes.

I know the last one doesn't make any sense, but it'd be funny as hell to do.  ::banana::

----------


## i make it rain

have him drink and drive

make him be born in Queens, and start rapping. then have him get shot 9 times. then have another DC listen to one of his albums and watch him die.

have him be born in harlem, start rapping, go to a mike tyson fight, and get shot in a drive-by. then have him keep making records.

have him be born in Oak Park, Illinois. send him to my school. have him go to WWI and get injured while driving an ambulence. then give him a nobel prize for _Old Man and the Sea_. then give him schock treatment until he kills himself.

have him become president and abolish slavery. then send him to Ford's theature and have John Wilkes Booth do the dirty work. 

i dont know where i got these from, but they sound familiar...

sorry if i offend anyone or have any incorrect info.

----------


## NightLife

> have him drink and drive
> *
> have him start a band, do some drugs, and marry courtney love. then he will do the rest.*
> 
> have him be born in harlem, start rapping, go to a mike tyson fight, and get shot in a drive-by. then have him keep making records.
> 
> have him be born in Oak Park, Illinois. send him to my school. have him go to WWI and get injured while driving an ambulence. then give him a nobel prize for _Old Man and the Sea_. then give him schock treatment until he kills himself.
> 
> have him become president and abolish slavery. then send him to Ford's theature and have John Wilkes Booth do the dirty work. 
> ...



Harsh... There's speculation that Kurt Cobain was murdered but whatever... 

You could turn on the engine to a plane and have the DC fly into it...

----------


## i make it rain

ya your right. looking back on it, that one was bogus. i will edit that. my bad. i hope you like the new one better.

----------


## arne saknussemm

How about women and children dream characters?  Do any of you torture and kill them too?

----------


## ILikeTurtles

> How about women and children dream characters?  Do any of you torture and kill them too?



Well, I don't normally kill "innocent" DC's. Only the kind with weapons and such. A woman with a gun is no less dangerous than a man. However, if it were a child I probably wouldn't. Don't know why, but it seems like I'd feel guilty for killing even just a DC child.

----------


## The Tao

> How about women and children dream characters?  Do any of you torture and kill them too?



Sure, if they got it coming. Age nor Sex doesn't get you out of death or torture. Why would a woman by anymore special than a guy when it comes to being killed? A kid I might understand, but then you should consider the fact that, physical age doesn't matter. Go with their Mental Age. If the kid knows all the pros and cons, and is trying to kill you, give them what they got coming.

----------


## darklord1147

> I summon someone i REALLY hate!!.. and then do the "shadow clone jutzu".. Off naruto.. And clone myself about 15 times. then Do some ninja ass kicking moves untill there beasten to a pulp. then i go chill with some of my clones and naruto himself. Quite forfilling acctually



I would use the advanced sharigon and stab them for 72 hours in less than a second like Itachy does to Kakashi

----------


## Exhalent

I charge my laser and let a full shoop de woop out on DCs whenever I can.

----------


## Stryk9

yea, im in agreement with the naruto killing methods

i dropped a katon no jutsu (fireball techinque) on these yakuza that were chasing me in a car, and i rasengan people ocassioanly, I think its hilarious trying to do the hand seals lmaoooo, and i even said "katon, katon , katon" like it echos when they say it in the anime.  classic.

----------


## gazza2208

I found my best way was to use psychokinesis and cause a stroke (I would concentrate on a blood vessel in the brain and make it go pop) - DCs dropped like flies. When I conjured my switchblade up in another dream and went about stabbing DCs they didn't show any pain or die - weird.

----------


## Soldier

I would go all "say hello to my little friend" on all the DC's.

----------


## zobey

Smash an '80s TV over their head.

Eviscerate them with a plastic spork and then attatch them to a car with the entrails.  Then watch them get dragged to death.

Get them to have sex with Sharon Stone. (Family Guy referance)

Jam a torch up their ass.

Put a chain-saw on the end of a rope and swing it around in a crowded room full of DCs.

A cannon that fires babies.

An army of polar bears that are trained to use ice picks.

----------


## arne saknussemm

Anyone who had shit for brains would let this thread die a natural death instead of dragging it back up every few weeks.

----------


## EVIL JOE

True dat.

It was an interesting thread, but now it's just repetative and sometimes disturbing.

----------


## Techno

But that's because people are not creative.  :tongue2: 

My personal favorite is slamming people against walls and other objects, even each other. Whether this is done via telekinesis, force blasts, or shooting my trusty razor-sharp hookshots into them and swing them around like ragdolls.  :smiley:

----------


## arne saknussemm

We get it, we get it, we get it.

There are some sick juvenile males who post here, and they're proud of how sick and juvenile they are.

We get it.

----------


## zobey

C'mon, dude.  It's a decent vent for natural psychosis. :-)  I will admit that it gets incredibly repetitive and disturbing, but just ignore it.  It will die eventualy (I hope).

----------


## arne saknussemm

>>I will admit that it gets incredibly repetitive and disturbing...<<

Something that you acknowledge is incredibly disturbing should not be ignored.  The fact that some little creep invariably finds this thread and drags it back up every few weeks says something terrible about the kind of people who are attracted to this web site.  

Most of them have probably never had a lucid dream in their lives anyway.

----------


## punkstar

well ive never seen this thread at the top of the page before... so i'd like to add that when im feeling cruel and destructive with a lot of DCs around,  i super-anti-gravity them so they go 97,234,598,723,459,875 feet in the air, and then i wait for them all to come down and... well you can just imagine what happens when they come down.. lol  ::D:

----------


## EchoSun13

> I know this seems kinda evil....but if you like....can you help compile a list of ways of killing DCs? Example: throwing them down the cliff. 
> 
>  
> 
> *I got a feeling some people will flare at me for this post*



lite them on fire and eat them

cermate them and smoke them

mutate them and create an evil monster that helps you concore the world in your dreams

----------


## punkstar

> lite them on fire and eat them
> 
> cermate them and smoke them
> 
> mutate them and create an evil monster that helps you concore the world in your dreams



u just reminded me of the best way in my mind to kill DCs.  turn them into a big ass 100 pound BUD of some fuckin DRO.  and then smoke them in the biggest bong ever produced.   ::D:   ::D:   ::D:

----------


## Metronome

my all time favorites - i am not a dick btw i just like to kill stuff
 Alright first off i'd just like to say that I'm not a fucked up crazy person, it's just the nature of the beast. What would you do if you could do anything with no consequences? Bad shit, right? OK fine but before you judge me, remember that jesus said something about not judging people.

TWO WORDS

STICKY GRENADES



Alright
THE MANMAKER
clear the room of furniture and other obstructions (Just vanish them dumbass, you're in a dream you don't actually have to move them) Pull out a switchblade from your pocket. Throw it down in the center of the room. Look the DC in the eye and then kill him before he kills you.


THE SNIPER miniGAME
First of all, Sniper Mini-game Dream is one of the best dreams around and i recommend everyone try it at least once. It's just, you teleport to the top of a tall building in a city. you get a sniper rifle, through LDSKILZ. Now, time can be relatively hard to keep track of in a dream, but its been proven that dream time corresponds to real time. what you want is a METRONOME. Digital clocks won't work, though I've heard that analog watches work fine. this is a special, magic dream METRONOME which has other purposes I won't describe here. this metronome will tick sixty times - 1 tick per second- and then it will explode loudly and colorfully with a giant STOP! You have this amount of time to score headshots before your sniper minigame is over. I've gotten fifteen before, but I used a gears of war type niper rifle, which you have to reload after every shot. If you use a halo or call of duty type sniper rifle, you should certainl be able to get more than that.


THE FORCE GRIP
Alright - of all the starwarz videogames, the best power in any of them was force grip. basically, all this is being able to choke someone, like darth vader. red glowy shit appears around your hand, and red glowy shit appears around their throat. You can pick them up and use them as a sheild, throw them like a rag doll, off a cliff, into a group of young catholic schoolchildren, whatever you want. Eventually, if you hold them long enough, they will choke to death though so beware.

THE SMOTE, BITCH!
"God, a little help please? I think someone needs some smiting..." Offending DC is then struck by a bolt of lightning.

THE WILY COYOTE
snap your fingers, and a giant anvil will fall from the sky instantly crushing the DC.
*BEWARE* splatter zone of 10-15 feet

THE MARY POPPINS
stick an umbrella down their throat and open it.

THE BOND BAD GUY
put them in a slowly descending mechanism into a pool full of hungry sharks. Make sure you don't search them for cool gadgets. As they begin to descend, exit the room leaving only one inept guard to make sure the deed is completed. Expect to see them later on in your dream.

THE WIFFLE BALL BAT
self explanatory

ASSISTED SUICIDE
turn into them and kill yourself.

THE AIDS 
Give them AIDS. Leave.

THE SIMS THEMEPARK
Find a rollercoaster and just as its reaching the peak of a hill, quadruple it's velocity, making it shoot off into the air! Enjoy the large explosion as thrillseekers and families alike burn out in a bloody haze.

THE HOLOCAUST
Kill everyone before you wake up. I'm not going to tell you how to do your job, but if GOD was going to do it, he'd fly up in the air where no one could see him, and flood the whole world while he sat in space on a lazyboy watching futurama reruns. That's just GOD though, I'm sure you'll think of something better. 

THE SHOE
Beat them to death with your shoe... not on your foot, in your hand. A surprisingly violent and gruesome way to kill someone.

THE AMERICAN EXECUTION SAMPLER PLATE
Try the new ARBY's execution sampler plate, which includes three beheadings by Guillotine, 1 witch burning, 2 spicy marinara electric chairs, and a good old fashioned American Hangin'.  Served with an italian garden side salad.

THE JESUS
Am I going to far?

THE RANDALL FLAGG
Use your teeth.

THE KING JAMES
Head on a pike. Makes a great warning to potential enemies, though who would ever want to be your enemy after seeing the Mary Poppins, I couldn't tell you.

THE CHE GUEVARRA
Cut off their hands and bury them under an airstrip

THE BENITO MUSSOLINI
Hang them upside down from Meat Hooks and throw rocks at them

THE CIA
allow terrorists to infiltrate the country, do not do anything about it. Wait for them to fly a plane into the building of whatever DC's you want killed. immediately detonate thermite charges laced around the corebeams of that building that way casualties are maximized, thereby allowing you to push through Homeland Security legislation, and go to war in Iraq.

----------


## arne saknussemm

>>Alright first off i'd just like to say that I'm not a fucked up crazy person, it's just the nature of the beast. What would you do if you could do anything with no consequences? Bad shit, right.<<

No, that's not right.  It's not a matter of whether you can get away with it.  And yes, you are very seriously sick.

The question is, why does this web site attract people like you and the other juvenile creeps who have posted their sick fantasies in this thread?

----------


## punkstar

> my all time favorites - i am not a dick btw i just like to kill stuff
>  Alright first off i'd just like to say that I'm not a fucked up crazy person, it's just the nature of the beast. What would you do if you could do anything with no consequences? Bad shit, right? OK fine but before you judge me, remember that jesus said something about not judging people.
> 
> TWO WORDS
> 
> STICKY GRENADES
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wow

----------


## Metronome

> >>Alright first off i'd just like to say that I'm not a fucked up crazy person, it's just the nature of the beast. What would you do if you could do anything with no consequences? Bad shit, right.<<
> 
> No, that's not right.  It's not a matter of whether you can get away with it.  And yes, you are very seriously sick.
> 
> The question is, why does this web site attract people like you and the other juvenile creeps who have posted their sick fantasies in this thread?



ALright first of all, i'm 18, so i've earned the right not to be called a juvenile. second of all,there was already a thread, i just thought i'd share some stuff I thought would be funny in jest. sorry my humour offends you, I'll try to be more politically correct and kind to figments of my imagination. Just please don't sue me. Third of all, I thought it was kind of funny so lighten up. I'm not a bad guy. I've never raped, murdered, or robbed anybody who didn't have it coming to them. (THAT AGAIN WAS A JOKE) Can't we all just be friends? (Except for DC's - there's got to be blood for the blood gods.)

----------


## arne saknussemm

Why do you and the people like you come here?  Why don't you talk about lucid dreaming?  There are hundreds of threads on this board.  Why do you insist on dragging this particular thread back up again and again and posting your creepy fantasies in it?

Is it because those fantasies are the only thing that interests you?

----------


## Metronome

i didnt realize i was "dragging the thread back up" or anything like that? and what exactly do you mean you and the people like you? what does the fact that I'm black have anything to do with this? I've posted in other forums too, i didn't realize that this one was "TABOO" or evil. I guess I'm going to hell though, so that serves me. You don't even have to bother me anymore, as an eternity burning in flames is punishment enough for my heinous dream crimes. Enjoy Heaven, wish I was as holy as you, then I might get to see what it's like. ALas, poor metronome, it t'wasn't meant to be...

----------


## Hukif

Using my anti-God power.
Mutate them, the mutation will kill them.
Cut them.
burn them.
Make a psycology effect on their minds (for hard ones)
teleport them to KO places (sun black holes etc)
Use an sword.
eat them.
Assimilate them.
Acid works really good.
Make them get eaten by a giant animal.
hit on the neck eyes or anything vital.
etc etc.

----------


## punkstar

> Using my anti-God power.
> Mutate them, the mutation will kill them.
> Cut them.
> burn them.
> Make a psycology effect on their minds (for hard ones)
> teleport them to KO places (sun black holes etc)
> Use an sword.
> eat them.
> Assimilate them.
> ...



i think its funny that u say it.  since we ARE talking about lucid dreaming.  LOL. so if ur so disgusted by this, why did you open it up and look at it?  hahaha  just wondering... no hard feelings

----------


## Hukif

I don't get your post... why its funny that I say it? I'm talking about LD too <.< And I said I find it disgusting? "reads back"

----------


## What??Me??

Yaaaaaaaaaaaaaay a naruto fan! I'd go for the hidden lotus myself, or the gentle fist style ala Neji.
Of course if you want to blow their minds, go for the harem jutsu... lolz

"Hm..how bout summoning someone you hate into your LD..and then.......do something violent violent...hm....you know that show 'Naruto"? Ya......do something like....Chidori or some other ninjutsu...Lol"

----------


## EVIL JOE

Arne, I agree with you to a point, but there really isn't much harm in a little bit of DC-killing. It's like slapstick comedy, but a tad more violent.

Grand Theft Auto 4, for instance. It's fun to kill pedestrians. One thing I like to do on that game is to run out in front of traffic and get hit by cars. If I see a car driving towards me fast, I just have to jump in front of it. If I were in a lucid dream and I saw a car coming by, I'd definitely get myself hit by it.

----------


## Ilumirath

I woud let there pop a knife in a DCs hand and let him cut huge deep cuts in his own body and then letting him cut of his own legs, nose, ears, eyes, lips and som skin and make him eat it and then make him kill himself by sticking the knife in his neck and cutting of his own head and watch the blood spout and splatter against the walls and floor and other DCs, if he didnt died already of the blood loss from cutting of his own legs and all the very deep cuts and shit.

And ask the other DCs: Wasnt that entertaining? Who wants to give it a try?

----------


## Tarsier

Last nights LD:

Picking up by the leg and smashing on the wall/table/floor. lol

----------


## JollyRoger

::D:  I found this guy I have hated for years, I ripped a light pole out of the ground and batted him off the planet! the sound of the pole hitting him was AWESOME and sounded so extremely powerful.

----------


## Nosferatu

Pistols at dawn.  If your gonna kill them anyway atleast make it sporting.

----------


## punkstar

> I don't get your post... why its funny that I say it? I'm talking about LD too <.< And I said I find it disgusting? "reads back"



lolll sorry bro. i meant to quote arne saknussem... NOOB MISTAKE- MY BAD.  =p =p

----------


## Hukif

Oh lol.
And just came with another one... Use flooding or meteors <.< I don't see why it would be fun to kill them tough.

----------


## DQ5

A friend of mine has the wierdest thoughts but thought of some wierd ways, like
-ripping the dc's arm off and beating them to death with it.
-tearing the dc's spine straight out in one quick motion
-be like a ninja and rip the dc's skull out so fast it takes a second before you notice a change.

But yah they think wierd.

----------


## EchoSun13

> u just reminded me of the best way in my mind to kill DCs.  turn them into a big ass 100 pound BUD of some fuckin DRO.  and then smoke them in the biggest bong ever produced.




Ha Im going to try this one.... ::banana::

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ha Im going to try this one....



Lol, you would!

----------


## EchoSun13

Hellz yeah I would...

----------


## xypowerpop

> Why do you and the people like you come here?  Why don't you talk about lucid dreaming?  There are hundreds of threads on this board.  Why do you insist on dragging this particular thread back up again and again and posting your creepy fantasies in it?
> 
> Is it because those fantasies are the only thing that interests you?





from my POV you seem to be the one dragging this on.   :tongue2: 


oh, and i'm interested in the reason why you care so much about people's interests and goals in their dreams.  please, explain in detail.  ::D:

----------


## jamesplague

Put them in a maze with elborate death traps, with wacky angles (poison mushroom spores, blow guns, bolos, snakes, aligators, wild boars, sharpened stakes, wire garrotes, bands of thugee... you know whatever happens to be laying around at the time...)

----------


## xypowerpop

> Put them in a maze with elborate death traps, with wacky angles (poison mushroom spores, blow guns, bolos, snakes, aligators, wild boars, sharpened stakes, wire garrotes, bands of thugee... you know whatever happens to be laying around at the time...)



LOL, i like this one.

have to try it if i ever get a LD >_>

----------


## Mew151

I would kill them only if they were chasing me, and I would go Naruto on them. If it were really bad, I would wake up. However, I haven't been lucid before... so i don't know...

----------


## Mew151

Or I would shoot energy balls at them, shoot them with a gun, or throw a grain of sand at them and they all of a sudden die.

----------


## Schmaven

I like fire balls better than energy balls.  Although technically fire is a form of energy.  I just think energy balls sounds too vague.  Why not balls of ice or lightning bolts?

----------


## ShadowmanX

I'm just waiting for the first *SLDDMT*  ^^

Anybody who can't imagine what that is suposed to mean:

*Shared Lucid Dream - Deathmatch Tournament*

----------


## EchoSun13

Swallow them whole!

GULP.

----------


## luciddude3

> Iadr raises a very valid point. I'll put a slightly different spin on it though. I suspect there are at least a few people on this site who have read on the subject of traditional Tibetan Dream Yoga. Fundamentally, they treat waking life and dreams as esssentially the same. A negative reaction in a dream will create or reinforce a negative karmic thread. An acculation of negative karmic threads will only lead to more behavior that will spiral into additional pain and suffering for both the person in question, as well as friends or family.
> 
> Conversely, one of the most important principles in dream yoga is to use dreams to destroy negative karmic threads. By confronting negative situations in your dreams with even reactions and compassion, in principle - you will not be bothered by that situation again (maybe that situation is a recurring nightmare for example).
> 
> Here's an example. I recently had a dream where I was at the kitchen table with some of my employees. They turned into bald headed aliens with slimy heads. Now I have had alien dreams since I was young - probably because I was confronted with some imagery of aliens and reacted poorly (I was frightened).  I was now lucid. Rather than be scarred about this circumstance, I kind of laughed it off, and patted one of the aliens on the head and said "OK, aliens - that's a good one".  Interestingly - I have not had another dream about aliens since. So the neagtive karmic thread driving this recurring nghtmare was extinguished.
> 
> It's good food for thought. Don't discount the teachings of people who have been studying the human mind for Millenium.



i kinda see where you are comming from DrTechnical and idar but if only if you take your DC as humen and something of excistance. if you killed a DC with the same intention you would of killing a real person it would be bad but if you just blasted a couple people of fun i dont see any harm after all its just a dream

list of ways
1. turn them into a hamburger and eat them
2. make a giant hamburger and make it eat them
3. clone him into 2 then turn one into a nuclear hamburger and make the other one eat it

----------


## Brainstorm

> 1)* KILL THEM WITH SOUNDWAVES FROM YOUR BADASS GUITAR!!!!!!!*
> 2) Summon Mr. T and have him call them a "foo" until they die.
> 3) Summon Chuck Norris and have him roundhouse-kick them.
> 4) Increase the size of your penis (if neccesary ) until it's humungus, and then penis-slap them to death. (sorry for the vulgarity, but it's an interesting concept!)
> Anyways, wow, this is like the longest thread on this site pretty much.  Doesn't that show something about human nature 
> 
> *-Justin*



cock-slapping them to death... rofl.

----------


## azn22

went on killing spree once...dc cops put me in jail couldnt get out....

----------


## Schmaven

> 1) KILL THEM WITH SOUNDWAVES FROM YOUR BADASS GUITAR!!!!!!!



I have to try this one, that is definitely the coolest way to vanquish DCs

----------


## Bioshock

yea i would just dissmiss them but if you had to kill themi would pull a sweeny todd blade to the neck quick simple efective not exactly clean but it would get the job done

----------


## Niddiboy

id kamehameha their asses to the ground...

but i do love the sound of killing them with your badass guitar soundwaves  ::D:  ::D:  ::D:

----------


## allensig3654

My most recent one was punching them the guy in the face until his head explodes. He was a ninja  ::shock::

----------


## Zilverw0lf

Hmm...i can't wait to get lucid again im gonna revenge on all those who treat me like shit in real life. Lucid dreams is a good way to get rid of your hatred  ::D: .

----------


## TristaKC

i have no desire for killing in my dreams, i cant stand having viloent dreams it leaves me feeling so distressed through out the day..however i personally know of a pedfile that messed with my sister when we were kids and if i were to dream of killing anybody you can bet it would be him and i would in fact enjoy it...other than that i would not want to kill anybody else

----------


## supreme

*what the hell is a DC??*  ::?: 
Dream Character i suppose? lol

*Wow you guys are better then me and ive been doing
this a long time now!! I can never summon someone,
although im not sure if i ever really tried to.....?*

----------


## ShadowmanX

Yes DC means Dream Character

Maybe try to just image the wanted person or whatever behind you and turn around, might work

----------


## reality<LDs

Tsk Tsk, i can't believe nobody has thought about creating a black hole inside of the dc and watching him implode and all his atoms split up and then slowly dissapear through the mini black hole. (you'd be unaffected of course)

----------


## supreme

> Yes DC means Dream Character
> 
> Maybe try to just image the wanted person or whatever behind you and turn around, might work



*you know that could work!! Ill try that next time...thanks!*  ::D:

----------


## Pastulio_

The Joker's "Pencil Trick."

----------


## Echoes

Pick one up and fly them into the vacuum of space. Then pitch them into a black hole.

Seal them in a GIANT Food Saver

Convince them that you are a schizophrenic and that they are made up characters in your mind. Then once they realize it they blink out if existance.

draw a hole in the ground ( just a simple black hole just like in the old looney toons ) throw the DC inside and then dash the drawing away with your foot, therefore leaving the DC buried alive.

expose them to a mutant virus that will transform them into a apple tree, then pick one of the apples and plant its seed and grow a new DC. Repeat.

----------


## marcher22

Give them aids!  :wink2:

----------


## oubaseballd3

have them get sucked into Jumanji

or donkey kick them in the chest

----------


## jamesc1994

make them duel you with swords then just shoot them l-(

----------


## csol

> The Joker's "Pencil Trick."



That is a great one. "I will now make this pencil DISAPPEAR! A-one, a-two, and a-*SMASH!* three! the pencil is gone!"

----------


## sk00mba

Anyone ever play rollercoaster tycoon and get the looping coaster and just not end it and jack up the speed, so they get pretty airborn?  What about that, like the theme park of death type deal?  I reckon you could make a sweetass rollercoaster, then as they started on it just wish away part of it.  Also pout boosters on the carts.  Remember, maximum kinetic energy will wield the max potential energy! woohoo!

----------


## ShadowmanX

I once made a rollercoaster where two carts would crash into each other.

I have a cool idea. 
What would you think if you, lets say, try to destroy a whole town by for example throwing a giant meteor on it. Then someone would infiltrate your dream (I'm talking about Shared dreaming) and destroy the meteor and starting to fight you?

----------


## oubaseballd3

uppercut them through the ceiling so they land on spikes mortal combat style

----------


## Schmaven

Kill them with kindness.  Literally be so nice to them they explode  :tongue2:

----------


## maxy126

just make them all into zombies the fking spawn a katana and slice and dice then get a flamethrower and burn there bodies then spawn more zombies then get a shotgun then obooboboboboom!! fun zombie dreams

----------


## ShadowmanX

turn them into fish and make sushi ^^

----------


## nitsuJ

dream characters are just regular characters in your dream or actual people in a shared dream? if it's just regular people i've used massive energy projectiles to, and telekinesis to rip them apart, most of the things i do in dreams i usually use them like i've seen on a show, maybe not the same moves but they're based off the same thing, like energy projectiles from dragon ball z, and the telekinesis where sylar from heroes cuts peoples skulls off, but i just rip limbs off ;D

as for actual people in dreams i've yet to dream walk or have anyone dream walk in me, i've attempted it but my lucidity was low when i did and it didn't work out good

----------


## ShadowmanX

> dream characters are just regular characters in your dream or actual people in a shared dream? ...



That we do not know and will not know for a long time I guess. They could be a mix of both.

But actually DCs are just imagined people, so no people that share a dream with you, but you might misstake people for being DCs ^^

----------


## csol

> Tsk Tsk, i can't believe nobody has thought about creating a black hole inside of the dc and watching him implode and all his atoms split up and then slowly dissapear through the mini black hole. (you'd be unaffected of course)



You're right, how the heck did we miss that one?

----------


## ShadowmanX

Imagination only goes as far as you can think ^^

Called forth a thunderstorm at letting it rain lightnings would also be an amusing way of dealing with DCs I guess ^^

----------


## LLR

make them hit them selfs with fish

----------


## Bioshock

electrocution, bury them alive, drowning, infect them with ebola, ohh yes that would would be  bloody. Wow im disturbed........and want a quality LD realy badly.

----------


## Xibran123

Knock them out and when they awaken they're in some kinda bathroom place with a bear trap strap to their dome-piece and watch them try to escape just like in Saw. (breathe)

----------


## LobbyDonut

> Kiss them all instead.  Spread LUV and Flower Peace !!!!!!!!!!!.  Instead of doing the "Expected", become totally Post-Modern and Blow their Minds !!!.



Kiss of death...

----------


## Flicker Flare

This morning I discovered you can make a DC disappear by putting your hand straight through their body. You dont even have to do it aggressively, and they just fade away into nothing.

----------


## Forrest

I'm not a lucid dreamer, but if I ever become proficient at it, I'll definitely pwn some enemies. I only have one way that I'm really looking forward to, and I've put thought into it before. Here's the story.

Some time in the recent past, before I learned about lucid dreams, I thought that a cool superpower/ability to have would be dream control. I'm talking invading people's dreams and messin' with 'em! Also, going to friends' dreams, then we'd hang out. Aw man, it'd be great! See, what you do is invade the dreams of people you despise (not unlike Bill O'Reilly), dress in all black with a hood, and totally pwn them, causing them to wake up with a start. 'What a strange dream!' they'd say. Then, over time, you tell them to do things, and if they don't, you continue to haunt their dreams. A strange story, fantasy, yes, I know.

Anyways! Back to the part where I tell you my favorite way of imagining to pwn someone.  You get a flail. A flail is a spiky ball on a chain on a stick. Also called a morning star, but many people call it a mace, but that's incorrect.

So! What you do is take the mace and swing it really fast and hit the side of their face, and it goes through their head and splatters brains and other head-matter everywhere! BLAM! SPLAT! Gruesome, yet satisfying.

Well, there's my way of killing DC's that I definitely will try someday.
Hopefully you all don't think I'm crazy ahahahah!  ::D:   :tongue2:

----------


## Schmaven

I actually have a flail, you have to be careful with them.  Mine could be messed up, but one of the spiked balls hangs low enough to hit your hand when you're holding it.  And I can imagine that thing causing some serious damage, once I was just messing around with it, and hit my knee lightly, and damn that hurt.

I just thought of a way to kill DCs:  Sneeze so violently, that it blows them away into nothingness.

----------


## supreme

> Anyone ever play rollercoaster tycoon and get the looping coaster and just not end it and jack up the speed, so they get pretty airborn?  What about that, like the theme park of death type deal?  I reckon you could make a sweetass rollercoaster, then as they started on it just wish away part of it.  Also pout boosters on the carts.  Remember, maximum kinetic energy will wield the max potential energy! woohoo!




ha-ha In RCT I like to set the speed too high on the tower thing where 
they spin around and around to the top of the tower.....when the speed 
is too high then the seating part goes flying off the top and then 
explodes!!  ::lol::   ::lol::

----------


## LobbyDonut

The other night I LDed and killed DCs with bolts of lightning. Good times.

----------


## TheWrathOfCreation

snipe them from a rooftop
jackie chan them
dragon ball z them
explode them(be creative i.e. grenades, rocketlonchers, explosive ninjastars)
telekineticaly rip them appart
make them fight eachother to the death
stair at them untill their heads explode
grab them, fly up in the air, drop them, close your mouth so u dont eat brain splatter

umm....ill put up more later..just think matrix ::D:  ::D:

----------


## capoopy

Shove your arm down their throat, rip out their intestines, and eat them.
Add some blood for flavor  :wink2:

----------


## hisnameistyler

Stick your hand into them, turn them into ice, then break them into pieces!

----------


## WakataDreamer

I prefer the old, go-wild-with-a-sword method.

Fighting berserk is fun  ::wink::

----------


## Sannggiee

Noob question, but what is a "DC" ? ><

I'm sorry, I'm new here. ]:

----------


## Spencerical

> Noob question, but what is a "DC" ? ><
> 
> I'm sorry, I'm new here. ]:



A DC is a *D*ream *C*haracter, someone in a dream. Welcome to DreamViews!  :smiley:

----------


## Sannggiee

Oohhhhh.
I thought it was *D*is*c*onnection.

Oh wow, &thanks. [:

----------


## reapsltd666

just shoot them.  thats my way. i remember i was arresting this one guy who murdered someone and when i tried to put the handcuffs on he reached for a gun and i shot him in the head with some kind of revolver.  i know this seems kinda sick, but it actually felt good.  its like being god or sumthing like that. there's something about having that kind of power that is intoxicating, am i right?

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

Haha I gunned a bunch of them down in a gun fight with an ak-47... they didnt stand a chance those poor DCs. 
But the best part about the gun fight was that it was in this giant, glass Space-House within a Space-Neighborhood/complex!

----------


## ShadowmanX

> there's something about having that kind of power that is intoxicating, am i right?



As long as you don't feel that in RL I guess its alright ^^





> But the best part about the gun fight was that it was in this giant, glass Space-House within a Space-Neighborhood/complex!



Vacuum here we come ^^. How was it being sucked out to space?

----------


## WolfeDreamer531

> Vacuum here we come ^^. How was it being sucked out to space?



I was asking myself that same question. I really dont know. :tongue2: 
You know how dreams never really make that much sense all the time.

----------


## arne saknussemm

Were any of you little sadists ever stationed in Iraq?

http://www.nytimes.com/2008/08/27/wo...7abuse.html?em

----------


## Tryble

You're right, all these people who naturally have anger and such and want to discharge it in a completely harmless way are _clearly_ sadists and should be dealt with.

----------


## guitarboy

> I know this seems kinda evil....but if you like....can you help compile a list of ways of killing DCs? Example: throwing them down the cliff. 
> 
>  
> 
> *I got a feeling some people will flare at me for this post*



i made a post similiar to this >.<

----------


## mustbe18

I would have to make some really over the top thing like Dropping them into a black hole while I was right there watching them.

----------


## ShadowmanX

I think a really stylish way of putting a DC out of his misery, well you don't have to actually kill him this way, would be to wack the DC with _Pwnd_-Sign

----------


## shrimpster

Creative ways to kill DCs, eh?

How about you engorge them to a freakish degree with various objects that you find in your dream? ::shock::

----------


## Tweek

I was thinking,
1) Desert Eagle

2) syringe full of highly concentrated cyanide.

----------


## hisnameistyler

Punch one so you make them chase you, then run into traffic hoping he/she gets nailed by a car and you don't

----------


## mustbe18

Slice them in 2 with a katana or light saber. 

Beat them with an ugly stick and find out what they look like afterwords.

And the piece de Resistance

*FALCON PUNCH!!!!!!!*

----------


## weeedoodle

lol falcon punch.

i would go with ripping their guts out with your fist. go in thru the stomach and grab some organs!


everyone on here is very twisted. i like this thread!

----------


## llamaboi5000

"lead them to a generator where theres solid ground, the concrete floors will do just fine and electric outlets, open up your veins and let the blood meet the power lines... BLOODROCUTED!"

lol omg i did this once almost exactly like the music video, check it out http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UosmKd1krWU

----------


## Timothy Paradox

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=FFscNQmCyJQ
Lol!

----------


## magical mike

I allways snap there necks.. Sometimes when I do it there heads turn into a jelly/boney like substance and it makes it hard to snap

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I wonder why anyone would want to kill Dc's. I can get angry at them but I'd never actually kill them.

----------


## magical mike

Well, because its a dream, sometimes thay get in your way.. Like in my dream when I was flying santas sleigh, my brothers were makeing it hard on me because thay were right next to me.. And thay were getting realy long.. It was weird.. so I tried to snap his neck, and push him away

----------


## -Blakren-

I tried to kill a DC once in an LD about a week ago. I threw a spike that I summoned at a random DC but it missed.  :Sad:  I thought I would at least nick him but nope. By the way, what is it called if you have a false awakening but you realize your dreaming?

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> Well, because its a dream, sometimes thay get in your way.. Like in my dream when I was flying santas sleigh, my brothers were makeing it hard on me because thay were right next to me.. And thay were getting realy long.. It was weird.. so I tried to snap his neck, and push him away



That's disturbing.

----------


## bennerman

anything stealthy, silenced rifle, knife, snap neck, or just knock out

I have never actually gotten a good lucid dream, but I am hoping to practise splintercell-like tactics, just because...

----------


## magical mike

distrubing as what I did or what the DC's did?

----------


## tonyk

spontaneous combustion

----------


## Timothy Paradox

> distrubing as what I did or what the DC's did?



You know what I mean. Don't try to prentend.

----------


## magical mike

Uh seriously? I only asked, I dont know what you mean. I would never do some things I do in dreams in real life. Seriously can you read my mind/expresions/emotions, over the internet?

----------


## Timothy Paradox

I would never intentionally hurt a DC, even though I know they are DC's. I just TRY not to.
Dunno, I believe you are responsible for your actions in Lucid dreams, just like in real life.
But that's ok, we don't have to agree :-)

----------


## Ozzi99

For some strange reason i've always wanted to turn someone into glass, then kick them really hard in the head  :tongue2:

----------


## Paradox-db3

It's interesting reading this topic.  But I would never want to kill anyone in a dream unless is was not human and was attacking me.

----------


## panta-rei

I've killed a few people... In a dream I mean!

Mostly, I leave them in peace, but occasionally if I was having a bad day... I'll let my wrath out on them all. 

In normal dreams, I've killed people before too... Thrown people (Once a friend of mine...) off buildings and shot/stabbed people before...

In lucids, I had a really bad day, so I summoned up one of my swords, my bow and a few of my arrows, two hand wraps, and my kukri.  Stabbing occasional people with the katana, but once it got stuck in someone, I left it behind, and got out my bow.  Pulling back, and shooting down the first person I saw. Once I ran out of arrows, I dropped the bow, and went to the hand wraps... Once I finished wrapping my hands, I took out all the people I could... Using every move I knew, I knocked out many people, and broke many bones, and snapped a few necks.  Once my hands were tired and blood soaked, I took out the kukri... All the DCs were attacking me, since I was a public murderer, but the kukri was to swift for them...

It was a very dark side of me, but I actually enjoyed it.

----------


## bennerman

off-topic: Delphinus, about your sig, BEST GAME EVAR! You should put Saddler in it too though...

----------


## panta-rei

Lol... Thanks bennerman. I would, but I'm lazy...  :tongue2:

----------


## bennerman

its bennerman... alot of people think my name is racist to mexicans, but its named after my cat, ben.

----------


## panta-rei

Sorry, I just glanced at your name before typing it... My bad... I edited it.

----------


## bennerman

also, it won't let me vote on your sig, when I click the link in your sig, it sends me nowhere

----------


## panta-rei

Thanks! I didn't notice I did that wrong... Fixed!

----------


## Mr. Poe

Two nights ago I had a lucid where some friends and I were being attacked by people. We had these gun type weapons with two settings: 1) Reprimand (like a slap on the wrist) 2) Utter Destruction 
Guess which setting we used more often than not...  ::evil::

----------


## Hercuflea

I killed two monkeys once because they hurt my old dog.

----------


## funeralhall

I would only kill if I have to lol. To kill em , I would summon my Dream Guide to help me and do stuff like

1. Make em implode
2. Suck em into a black hole lol
3. Shock em
4. Kiss em and suck the energy out of it
5. Use Mind Control and make em , not trying to kill me duh!

----------


## shroom

lol Glitch, thats natsy.. i like it!

Convince the poor bastard that theyve contracted a horrible flesh dissolving disease that will eat them apart in seconds. Or throw the vial of RX gas you have in your pocket at them  :wink2:

----------


## Asem

Teleport them into the sun

Teleport their heart elsewhere

Teleport bombs all around them

Teleport a bomb inside them

Teleport a boulder a few inches above their head

Teleport them in front of a car on the freeway

Teleport them into a cage and surround them with carcinogens

or maybe just be nice to them <.<

----------


## hisnameistyler

1) Bludgeon them to death

2) Get inside their body and do it for them

3) spawn a tornado right near them

----------


## Lime Cat

As far as I can remember, I have only killed DCs unintentionally, non-lucidly; this, however, was very, very real. Although I've never killed someone in real life, it was what I imagine it would be like. It can be a thouroughly disturbing.

Regarding your question, I see no reason why you can't kill a DC in any way imaginable.

----------


## Lucid-Hunter

The most recent DC I killed was a Grizzly Bear.

Lol it was charging FULL TIT at me animal styles.. I thought bring it on and as it got closer I lined up its neck an tackled the fuck out of its throat lol. I heard its bone snap ("heard") and felt the fluffy, grizzly neck against my shoulder lol. 

Was pretty sweet, just a snap decision tho.


SO MANY ACTIVITIES!

----------


## mattbrox

kill every DC in the world

----------


## Vincanity

Summon Chuck Norris??  ::banana::

----------


## ultranova

Haha there is unlimited number of ways you can kill him.

here is what i would try.

Set him in a some flat field and summon a Lightening crushing toward him  ::D: 

Glide&Divide trough him.

Kill him with pillow.

Drop it on cactus.

Drunk him up with some acid.

Summon a gravity blow that will clash atmosphere trough him...

Shatter him with diamond dust.

Make his shadow kill him.

Summon a sword and mercielssly attack him with rage of storm.



and try many other crazy stuff  ::D:

----------


## John1513

Try picking up a moving car, and throwing it at another moving car.   It worked for me.

----------


## Loaf

Become a vampire. Period.

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

Throw exploding stuffed animals at them <3

----------


## Loaf

> Throw exploding stuffed animals at them <3



I like it. Doing crazy random things is funny in dreams (like an episode of Family Guy? ::D: ). On my list of to do's now.  :smiley:

----------


## Mini Man56

Divide by zero.

----------


## RouteToSomewhere

> Divide by zero.



ooh It would make his head asplode!!!
but mine probably too...
worth a try though :boogie:

----------


## Mistoballin

Crush them with telekenisis and light them on fire with pyrokenisis. Orrrrr.. Exploding muffins. "It's blueberry!" "Nom nom nom"....POW!

----------


## Unelias

One nice trick is to make their blood boil and see them spontaneusly igniting from withing.
Other one is to use shadows to envelope and devour them.

Gruesome.

----------


## Muggler

Shout, "Dr. Octagonapus! RAAAAWWWW!" and shoot lasers out of your mouth.

----------


## Supernova

If you've ever played Halo 3, you'd probably understand why it would be sweet to wreck a DC with a gravity hammer  ::thumbup::

----------


## gohan3499

What I would do is...

First shoot them in the head with a shotgun, then heal them.
then tell them your jesus. then turn water to wine to prove to them. when there amazed turn the wine to flesh eating acid and throw it on them. Then revive them and tell them you tripped. then take them to a resturant and poison there food. Then revive them and say they chocked. then turn them into a woman and rape them. then while inside her, grow you **** 8 feet. Brag.

----------


## Loaf

Get a corkscrew, pull their eyes out, pour gasoline in the empty sockets, and drop a match when ready.

Thats how fucked up I am. Enjoy trying it.

----------


## Invader

The funnest way I've ever pursued this was with a long chain and a weighted spike on the end. Killed about 30 people. This is back when I actually used to kill DCs, as I do not do this anymore.
I have adopted a much more peaceful philosophy since then.

----------


## Loaf

> I do not do this anymore.



Please tell me this isn't any "you are killing a part of yourself" crap, or anything like it.

----------


## gohan3499

two words :Assassin's Creed

Off Topic
Once i start LDing, I'm gonna start killing everybody who has done wrong to me!  ::twisted::

----------


## Invader

> Please tell me this isn't any "you are killing a part of yourself" crap, or anything like it.



I don't have it in me to kill anymore. I began to pursue other things.

----------


## Loaf

Fair enough. 

Also my above comment was rather rude, sorry.

----------


## Invader

Not at all.

If we ever met in a dream, I would at least do you the courtesy of fighting. I would give you a run for your money.  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

Neat  ::D: 

Anyone ever tried evaporating DCs with mind power? I've done it. A nice and clean method. Great for those pesky DCs that want a piece of the action and get in the way.

----------


## gohan3499

Here's a good one. Shrink the desired DC, super glue the DC to a dart board.

----------


## John1513

> Here's a good one. Shrink the desired DC, super glue the DC to a dart board.




That is probably the funniest one I've seen yet

Oh, and telling all the plants to do the whole "the happening" thing where everyone kills themselves.

----------


## LRT

> Get a corkscrew, pull their eyes out, pour gasoline in the empty sockets, and drop a match when ready.
> 
> Thats how fucked up I am. Enjoy trying it.



I just lost my respect for you.  :tongue2: 
Even if DCs are nothing, is promoting violence like that really a good idea?

----------


## Loaf

Who cares, you*'re* asleep.

----------


## LRT

Is anyone to say dreams aren't more real than waking "reality"?
Oh, and it's "you're".

----------


## Loaf

> Oh, and it's "you're".



Thanks for the grammar tip, that one always escapes me.






> Is anyone to say dreams aren't more real than waking "reality"?



Me.

----------


## Samael

Fire, generally.

But if they had to perish twice,
I think I know enough of hate
To say that for destruction ice
Is also great
And would suffice. 

You can always fly them into space and leave them there if that doesn't work.

----------


## Clyde Machine

Well, I've only ever done it once. I had a purse/pink bag for whatever reason in the dream, and a man had picked it up that I considered a threat. Taking my bag was THE last straw! I ambushed him and charged him, making him drop the bag, and I pulled a pistol out of my backpack. Bang, wait, then bang again. Problem solved, (and, oddly enough) with no blood spilled. Shooting in my dreams appears to create no open wounds, but is nonetheless effective in getting the job done.

----------


## gohan3499

Here's one I just thought of: Strap them to a chair, and putting in-ear headphones on them and putting Clay Aiken on full blast.

----------


## Loaf

> Here's one I just thought of: Strap them to a chair, and putting in-ear headphones on them and putting Clay Aiken on full blast.



You evil son of a bitch.

----------


## gohan3499

@Loaf: You have no idea. ::twisted:: 


Another One: Shrink them to the size of ants, then grab a magnifying glass.*POP*

----------


## Loaf

> @Loaf: You have no idea.
> 
> 
> Another One: Shrink them to the size of ants, then grab a magnifying glass.*POP*




That one seems quite fun. So many great ways to kill, although I'm rather liking like humorous Clay Aiken one. That will be sure to cause death.

----------


## Samael

Pull the oxygen out of the space around them and wait.

Will the blood in their body to boil.

Telekinetically crush their pulmonary artery.

I should never have superpowers.

----------


## gohan3499

Three words: Giant Trash Compactor.

----------


## Samael

Use them, headfirst, as a drill to the centre of the earth. You may need more than one.

----------


## Lucid-Balloon

Get a helium tank, blow the DC up like a balloon.

Then before the DC floats away, pop her/him with a pin.

----------


## Samael

Turn them into a tree.

----------


## gohan3499

Turn them into a cup of water, then torch it with a flame thrower.

----------


## Samael

Ah, turn them into a tree and THEN torch them with a flamethrower.

----------


## gohan3499

Turn them into a file on a computer then delete it.

manwich!!!! ::banana::

----------


## I_C_U

Hit the person in the throat.
While in shock. Take a knife
and carve a hole directly in
the back of the neck. Then
slowly insert your fingers into
the hole and start tugging on
the spine. Find where a rough
area is that seems to be sharp
and sticking into the middle
back area. Use the knife to cut
into that area and then
disconnet the tissues holding
onto the spine. Then take the
spine out of his back with
your fingers.

Now he've lost very little
blood and still alive. But have
no spine. Now take both your
thumbs. And place them
anywhere under a rib. And
pull up very hard and then
push it back. Puntureing
alot of organs. Now where the
ribs punctured holes in his
back. Pour gassoline on it and
down the hole you cut for
his spine. And into his
mouth.

Now bend back and break off
all of his fingers. Use the
bones to stick it into his eyes
and slowly carve holes in the
eyes. Now pour gas into the
eye sockets. And do the same
for nose. Now take the knife
and slice off toes. Take the
pinkey toe bone and jam it
into there d***-hole. And then
pour more gass into his
mouth. Now slit his wrist
and pour gas into the wrist
slittings. Now stick black-cats
into the hole you put on the
spine area and into the
finger sockets. And rib
puncture holes. Stick a
ciggrette into the persons
mouth. Light it. Now they'll be
on fire on the inside. Watch as
guts shoot out of his back as
the black cats go off.

Now he's dead.

Yeah, I went there.

----------


## gohan3499

> Hit the person in the throat.
> While in shock. Take a knife
> and carve a hole directly in
> the back of the neck. Then
> slowly insert your fingers into
> the hole and start tugging on
> the spine. Find where a rough
> area is that seems to be sharp
> and sticking into the middle
> ...



Shit. :Eek:

----------


## gohan3499

Here's a good one: Make the DC so smart, that it realizes what it is, and it kills it self because it realizes it has no purpose in its non existent life.

----------


## gohan3499

sorry for the triple post but it just has to be said... Jedi mind tricks. "you want to stab yourself" *waves hand*

----------


## Baron Samedi

I went through a phase of about 5 or 6 years of constantly killing DC's.  Usually with swords or bare hands.

----------


## johoiada

i kill DCs often, but only when they are impeeding my task at hand.
for example a couple of days ago an alien was blocking a dorway that i wanted to walk through do i summoned a zanpacto and used my bankai zabimaru
Thed dragon sword

----------


## gohan3499

Tell them to take a fork and stick it into an outlet to become magical.  :tongue2:

----------


## johoiada

> Tell them to take a fork and stick it into an outlet to become magical.



LMAO

DCs are dumb

----------


## gohan3499

Turn them into fire, then extinguish it.

----------


## Loaf

> DCs are dumb



Careful now, DCs can be really aggressive.  :tongue2:

----------


## gohan3499

make them fall asleep in a car. put that car in a garage. attach a hose to the exaust pipe and put the other in the car through the window. start the car and shut the door(car door and garage door).

----------


## Auraez

I had once weapon in dream named nightmare cannon.
It had this "rule" that it would eliminate forever anything shot with it.

Though no way i am gonna use it on any char coz i have no idea what would happen.
would they just disappear and never come back or would it work like normal "instakill" weapon. u dunno  :Sad: 

but my list:
using "killswitch" in some item to kill them, dont kill them consume/eat/capture them if you want them gone (usefull if lucid is going to nightmare)

----------


## Hashbaker

> Hm..how bout summoning someone you hate into your LD..and then.......do something violent violent...hm....you know that show 'Naruto"? Ya......do something like....Chidori or some other ninjutsu...Lol.



[/QUOTE]

lol dream goal number 28 for me is to smack the shit out of Tom Cruise


favorite method of eliminating a dc  when needed to is the same as every war game ive played ever. w/ the D.Eagle  babyy  :tongue2:

----------


## LRT

Lock them in a room with a Scientologist until their ears explode.

----------


## J.D.

> lol dream goal number 28 for me is to smack the shit out of Tom Cruise



Good one! Adding it to my list...

----------


## Kamilii

Make them eat dynamite

----------


## Itachi

> Hm..how bout summoning someone you hate into your LD..and then.......do something violent violent...hm....you know that show 'Naruto"? Ya......do something like....Chidori or some other ninjutsu...Lol.



[/QUOTE]

Yeh just imagine your hands are being circled with lightning stab the dc in the back and bam they're dead lol

----------


## matthew123

> i dont know why you would kill one unless its for self-defense
> 
> Anyway, when the situation arose, i opened my hands and shattered my DC's like they were glass. that was the only time i killed them



Mind Crush!!!!
 :Oh noes:

----------


## SethTheWolf

Oh my when i have a lucid dream i must kill someone rip there skin off with ur bare hands and use ur goddly powers to turn them into cream eggs and eat  :smiley:

----------


## Loaf

Cut their wrists open, grab their veins, and pull.

----------


## gohan3499

Turn them into the Death Star.

----------


## Cabletv

One-inch punch them. Really hard. Like, REALLY hard.

----------


## KingYoshi

-Lock them in a freezer. Go find them several dreams later and slam their frozen bodies into a brick wall.
-Jam them into a giant smoothie blender. Push the "liquify" button. Then sell smoothies to other DCs for a quarter. 
-Drive a truck around town with a sign that says, "Jump in the back! We are going to Cancun." Once you have a truck bed full of DCs, hand them over to a Soylent Green factory.
-Rotisserie over a campfire...aboriginie style. Don't forget the apple in mouth.
-Grab one by the shirt collar, fly into space, and toss him into the sun.
-Find a public swimming pool, jump into the deep end, morph/turn into a shark and have a feast.
-Kill the DC, inject him with the G-Virus (or any similar strain) and then kill them again.
-Or if want to get crazy with it...Chop off all limbs and spray paint the DC white. Now jam tree limbs into the arm sockets. Chop off the nose and jam a carrot in there. Cut out the eyes and replace them with charcoals. Add a corn cob pipe and you have a DC snowman! Place a magic top hat on his head and he may begin to dance around!

----------


## gohan3499

turn the DC into Mufasa(sorry just finished lion king with my little cousin)

----------


## KingYoshi

> turn the DC into Mufasa(sorry just finished lion king with my little cousin)



Lol, yeah and toss him off the cliff into a stampede of wildebeest.

----------


## TheSatyricon

You should watch the Hannibal movie series for inspiration.
After killing DCs I like to have sex with the dead bodies (lol jk)

----------


## mattbrox

Force them to watch the latest Lady Gaga music video.

----------


## KingYoshi

> Force them to watch the latest Lady Gaga music video.



Oh my! I wouldn't wish that on anyone! Not even a DC  ::shock::

----------


## Wristblade56

Heheheh i like killing DCs. here are 2 ways i've done it and the third is something i thought of.  :mwahaha: 

turn them into jello and eat

swing your arm around in a circle and let fly with your invisible sling-and-stone

dualize with NiGHTS and paraloop them sending them into a pool of lava

----------


## WarBenifit156

Blow them up with your mind, lol.

----------


## Puffin

Turn them to stone and smash them with a wrecking ball.  ::lol:: 

I've also got into a lot of movie scenarios that involve fighting and defeating other DCs. Not sure if I killed them all, but I did kill most of them. I'd punch them square in the noggin, send them flying with telekinetic energy into a concrete wall...

----------


## Mzzkc

After insertion, extend your penis until it bursts out their head.

Shoulda probably prefaced that one with "MIND SCAR" and spoiler tags. At least it's not as descriptive as it was in my DJ.

----------


## Wristblade56

> After insertion, extend your penis until it bursts out their head.
> 
> Shoulda probably prefaced that one with "MIND SCAR" and spoiler tags. At least it's not as descriptive as it was in my DJ.



yeah. i REALLY needed to hear that one... please do so.

----------


## Waterknight

Well I dont know if anyone has said this but how about freezing the water in their bodies? Or maybe just turning the whole body into water? Or create a sword out of Ice from the surrounding moisture in the air and stabbing them? Or pulling the water from out of their bodies to create the sword and cutting them in half with it?
Ha Im the waterknight!

----------


## Wristblade56

Just thought of this one: turn into Po from Kung-Fu Panda and belly bump them into outer space. Or turn into Po and sit on them.  :mwahaha:  or sock 'em upside the head with Alex Mercer's Hammerfist, slice 'n dice 'em with his claws or blade, or just dismember them with his whipfist!!!

*maniacal laugh* i'm so evil!

edit: or use the shubushi(sp?) fingerhold on them

----------


## AjWasHere

Point at them and say "detonate!"

----------


## Wristblade56

Light a match and give it to them telling them it's a lolipop. or before they go to the bathroom tell them that dropping a lit match into the toilot before flushing will cause them to get a FREE barbeque! or give them a piece of candy laced with deadly poison. I do believe i'm getting good at thinking of these things.  :smiley: 

This one's REAL imaginative: shoot them with a gun.

----------


## Strawberry Canvas

> I think people are taking this DC killing thing a little too seriously....
> 
> I've gotten into so many action movie-type scenarios, its hard to even count how many dream characters I've dispatche....does this mean I'm somehow worse off for it? Does this mean I'm a violent person who simply must project his violence in any way I can? No. I hate violence. I hate Real confrontation. I have a respect for martial arts, but as far as two people just going at it, I think it is, at most times, avoidable, to say the least. Whether you take dreaming as some deep, spiritual, or moral adventure, or simply nonsensical entertainment, is up to no one but the dreamer. Do you think that just because someone is entertained by taking out DC's (who are not real, btw) is more apt to walk around waking life projecting that onto others? And if so, I'd like to hear how you drew that conclusion. And I don't much get into the logic of "you're killing a part of yourself" because thats implying that Anything actually Dies when you kill a dream character.
> 
> I think judging someone's moral structure on whether or not they kill dream characters is a little over-the-top...kind of like judging a comic book or screen writer because you think 'too many people died' in a fictional work.



Totally agree. Awesome point.

Also, I want to try to the classic hog-tied to railroad tracks

----------


## Wristblade56

agreed. I don't understand what their problem is, it's like a videogame. Blood and torture are fun things in my dreams.

oh, and you could hypnotise alot of dogs so they think the DC is a large piece of juicy steak

----------


## GabrielG

Rip out all their hair slowly and make them bleed stretch their legs and arms until their skin rips then stop heal them keep them in a really hot or cold but survivable chamber until it all grows back and heals and under feed them and repeat all this over and over again then shoot their kneecaps with a desert eagle twist their arms until they break then put their arms and legs in buckets full of vinegar salt and barbed wire. Cut their lips and eyelids off and take a knife and slowly stick it in part of their body but not all the way then start twisting it then put it further in then put them in a really hot chamber and starve them to death.  :smiley:

----------


## Wristblade56

> Rip out all their hair slowly and make them bleed stretch their legs and arms until their skin rips then stop heal them keep them in a really hot or cold but survivable chamber until it all grows back and heals and under feed them and repeat all this over and over again then shoot their kneecaps with a desert eagle twist their arms until they break then put their arms and legs in buckets full of vinegar salt and barbed wire. Cut their lips and eyelids off and take a knife and slowly stick it in part of their body but not all the way then start twisting it then put it further in then put them in a really hot chamber and starve them to death.



 ::holyshit::  that's even more sadistic than alot of the ways i've thought of... I LOVE IT!!!

Here's a few: Jump into the air, then launch yourself into a flying kick hitting them in the chest, knocking them down, and sliding on them like a skateboard a la the bodysurf from Prototype.

Jump off the empire state building and land on them with SPIKED SHOES  :mwahaha: 

Grab their head and put your thumbs on their eyes and push their eyes into their sockets.

Shoot them with the megabuster

OK i'll stop there for now i don't want people to go thinking i'm TOO sadistic...

----------


## GabrielG

Hav thee werst grammer and splellign so thay gett fustrating and gette ded

----------


## Wristblade56

> Point at them and say "detonate!"



OR make them have foot-long spikes all over their body and be in the middle of a crowd THEN do that. then the spikes would go flying in all directions and impale everyone around them.

----------


## Neeros

Hand them a flower and watch them dissolve in happiness. Yes! Love them to death! lol

----------


## HannibalKain

Has anyone ever seen the movie the fantastic planet i think its called... bah i might have the name wrong. But its an animated film from the sixties or seventies. 

Well first if you havn't seen it i recommend it, its quite the trip.   But if you have seen it, then you know the scene where the two aliens, the father of the household in the beginning and a friend or something, well they meld together, they become one and share all of their thoughts and experiences. 

Now this brings me to my point on how to kill a dream character. Absorb them, lose the concept of physical boundaries and become one with the dream character, inherit whatever there is to be gained from melding with some random stranger. If you see the movie you might get a better idea of what i'm talking about.

----------


## Wristblade56

Yeah, or consume them Prototype-style. same result, just more blood and gore and suffering and fear and overall fun. or give them a grenade and tell them it's a pineapple. when they try to eat it BOOM! or save them from a killer alien monster and when they shower you with praise shoot them.

----------


## Supernova

The infamous Sub-Zero fatality...

Yes, the spine rip

----------


## Wristblade56

put them in a sound-proof room with ear-blasting noise until their head explodes. bury them alive. cut out their brain with a spoon. drop them into a pit of red Phazon. cover them with glue and then confetti and tie them up and hang then by their feet then let the kids play whack the pinata. wake them up with my alarm clock.

----------


## Waterknight

Use a pencil to draw a dinosaur that will come to life and eat them.

----------


## SuddenGun007

Do you think with all the fun you get from killing something subconsciously in your dreams, could indeed carry over to your waking life? Where for an instance, I woke up one day IRL, but I seriously thought it was a dream and went outside to fly, but kept failing, because dream flying is so much fun. The act of doing it in my sleep, even though I thought I was in a dream, I really wasn't, but I still attempted to fly. What if you mistake your real life, for you dream life, and decide to kill something? Hope it doesn't happen, but I think it is a possibility.

----------


## Wristblade56

Waterknight, that's a good one. as long as you're good at drawing.





> Do you think with all the fun you get from killing something subconsciously in your dreams, could indeed carry over to your waking life? Where for an instance, I woke up one day IRL, but I seriously thought it was a dream and went outside to fly, but kept failing, because dream flying is so much fun. The act of doing it in my sleep, even though I thought I was in a dream, I really wasn't, but I still attempted to fly. What if you mistake your real life, for you dream life, and decide to kill something? Hope it doesn't happen, but I think it is a possibility.



That's why you reality check alot before doing it. and if you kill them in a supernatural way then if it's not a dream they won't die. they might look at you wierd or think you're a psycho but they won't die.

shoot them with lightning. stick a spear up their nose. drown them. run them over with a tank. crash a jet into them.

----------


## MarkieP52

Have them click Neeros spoiler, their mind will explode!

Also zombie apocalypse

----------


## Waterknight

It would be better to have a dino that looks like a 3 yr old drew it than a perfectly drawn one in my opinion.

----------


## SuddenGun007

Kick them down a hole while yelling "THIS IS SPARTA"!

----------


## Wristblade56

hmm... now that i think of it, you're right. a poorly drawn T-rex with crayon scribbles on it!!!
 :Clap:  :Good idea:  :Clap: 





> Kick them down a hole while yelling "THIS IS SPARTA"!



Yeah! with long spikes at the bottom! then pull a lever. then spikes will shoot out the sides of the original spikes causing more pain!

----------


## Kensei

In my opinion, DC's shouldn't be killed unless its necessary, but when the time comes here is an epic way to dispatch one. Anyone seen jojos bizarre adventure? well, you start by za warudo'ing the area, then walk over to the dc. Pick them up, and lightly throw them into the air. Then spin. Faster and faster and faster until the ground around you swirls and forms a ball of needles around the dc in the sky. Then, set time in motion and compose a brief haiku to commemorate their death. epic.

----------


## CMWall

make them drink the wrong holy grail Indy style haha

----------


## Wristblade56

> In my opinion, DC's shouldn't be killed unless its necessary, but when the time comes here is an epic way to dispatch one. Anyone seen jojos bizarre adventure? well, you start by za warudo'ing the area, then walk over to the dc. Pick them up, and lightly throw them into the air. Then spin. Faster and faster and faster until the ground around you swirls and forms a ball of needles around the dc in the sky. Then, set time in motion and compose a brief haiku to commemorate their death. epic.



hmm... yeah!!! but quick question... why commemorate their death???

Anyway, i got some new ways... 2 words: nuclear bomb. turn into a disease and infect them. throw them onto a giant anthill like in Indiana Jones and the kingdom of the crystal skull. rip their jaws out and bite their head off with them. pull them underwater and sling them into a mine. make them think the power cables are twizzlers. send them into a battlefield thinking they're invincible.

I hope you don't think i'm a psycho...

----------


## thomulf

> whip out your laser buzz saw and walk up to them, when they begin to cower in fear cut a finger off, then another and another until there all gone, then the arms, and legs, and while your keeping them alive with your dream powers hang them by their hair and use them as a piñata 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> no... I’m not demonic what do you mean?
> and just for the record this was off the top of my head, also I don’t recommend DC, violence, iv never done any action that even looked like I was attacking a DC



 wow thats freaky.

----------


## thomulf

> I don't recommend to try any of these in real life, may get you in jail or worse.



 Especially the history lesson one  :smiley: )

----------

